# You know you're a lowrider when



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

You know you're a lowrider when you go to the autozone and as soon as you walk throught the door they tell you they're out of solenoids


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

you know you're a lowrider, when you got chrome parts chillin in your living room on display


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 27 2006, 09:09 PM~4941126
> *you know you're a lowrider, when you got chrome parts chillin in your living room on display
> 
> 
> ...


I got a bumper right in the middle of my living room.

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

MY BEDROOM CLOSET IS FULL OF CHROME CAR PARTS AND MY LIVING ROOM CLOSET FULL OF CHROME BIKE PARTS


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in :roflmao: thats me


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 08:51 PM~4941407
> *U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in :roflmao:    thats me
> *


When you reach down to hit a switch and realize your in you daily.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 08:12 PM~4941143
> *U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
IM ALWAYS DOING THAT


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 06:51 PM~4941407
> *U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in :roflmao:    thats me
> *



that speaks for many of us... nice


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

you know your a lowrider when u walk into a battery center and ask for 8 batts and the guy looks at you shocked


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

you know your a lowrider when you come out of the mall and you cant find your daily because your lookin for your plaque


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

You'r T-shitr choices are,Your club T or Ryder street wear


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

^^^^:biggrin: damn I though i was the only one that did that.. Packe dlunches are great.. You save so much money for you ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

YOU KNOW YOUR A RIDA WHEN YOU SEE OTHA RIDERS IN TRAFFIC AND FORGET YOU ARE IN THE DAY TO DAY RIDE AND REACH FOR THE SWITCH TO GIVE IT UP ON DEM FOOLS


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Mar 1 2006, 06:16 AM~4951528
> *you know your a lowrider when you come out of the mall and you  cant find your daily because your lookin for your plaque
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

you drive past a cop and hold your breath hoping you don't bottom-out and throw sparks in front of him


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 09:12 PM~4941143
> *U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in
> *


:thumbsup:

i think that speaks for a lot of us....lol


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

u kno ur a lowrider when u got wire rims beside ur bed


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Mar 1 2006, 05:16 PM~4955023
> *u kno ur a lowrider when u got wire rims beside ur bed
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

you know your a lowrider when you go through a drive thru and dont order drinks cuz you need to free up your switch hand.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg+Feb 27 2006, 06:05 PM~4941086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 1 2006, 07:57 AM~4951686
> *you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car
> *


Totino's Party Pizza's are cheap too. I was buying about $20 worth of groceries & $600 worth of car parts. At least I got my PRIORITIES in order.


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 1 2006, 07:25 PM~4955775
> *Totino's Party Pizza's are cheap too.  I was buying about $20 worth of groceries & $600 worth of car parts.  At least I got my PRIORITIES in order.
> *


LOL! 

MAn o man, I feel that one!


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 1 2006, 08:57 AM~4951686
> *you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car
> *


do that all the time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Mar 1 2006, 05:12 PM~4954985
> *you drive past a cop and hold your breath hoping you don't bottom-out and throw sparks in front of him
> *


thats me too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

you know your a lowrider when you take apart your pumps to clean them in the bedroom


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

is that a fuerte pump


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

why yes it is


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

you'll go 20 miles out of the way to follow another lowrider just to give it to him


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

what about when you already got the 13's before you get the car cause you know they'll fit


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

how about finish putting in your set up at the hotel the night before the show


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU SELL YOUR FIRST LOW-LOW BECAUSE TIMES WERE HARD AND FEEL LIKE YOU GAVE AWAY YOUR PRIZED POSESSION. AND BUILD ONE ALL OVER AGAIN TO HAVE. ALSO WHEN YOU HIT A BUMP, AND YOU BOUNCE LIKE YOU'RE IN YOUR LOW-LOW


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Mar 1 2006, 07:24 PM~4956093
> *you know your a lowrider when you take apart your pumps to clean them in the bedroom
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy: LOL yeah me too LOL.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

you know your a lowrider when you swerve to miss pot holes in your daily!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

you know your a lowrider when: you know the road your going to travel like the back of your hand because of the bumps, dips, and pot holes!


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 1 2006, 10:24 PM~4957164
> *you know your a lowrider when you swerve to miss pot holes in your daily!
> *


 :biggrin: THATS ME


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 1 2006, 10:26 PM~4957184
> *you know your a lowrider when: you know the road your going to travel like the back of your hand because of the bumps, dips, and pot holes!
> *


YUP :biggrin:


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

you know you're a lowrider when you've seen so many cali swangin, truucha and young hogg that you can name all the people and can tell when they have new cars.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 1 2006, 08:24 PM~4957164
> *you know your a lowrider when you swerve to miss pot holes in your daily!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 1 2006, 08:26 PM~4957184
> *you know your a lowrider when: you know the road your going to travel like the back of your hand because of the bumps, dips, and pot holes!
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

you know your a lowrider when every car you own is on spokes


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 2 2006, 06:48 AM~4958636
> *you know you're a lowrider when you've seen so many cali swangin, truucha and young hogg that you can name all the people and can tell when they have new cars.
> *



I think that is taking it a little to far.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

these are all some good ones


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You know your a lowrider... when you make the hydrolic noices in your daily when you go over speed bumps.


----------



## skunk (Jan 2, 2004)

How about when your lolo is your daily???
***Em***


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 2 2006, 04:48 AM~4958636
> *you know you're a lowrider when you've seen so many cali swangin, truucha and young hogg that you can name all the people and can tell when they have new cars.
> *


 *YOUR TRYING TO HARD YOU DUMB ASS THAT RESPONSE THERE IS FUCKEN RETARDED YOU MORON!*

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:

You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

you know your a lowrider when every parking space your in you leave some type of oil stain


----------



## JBhydros (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 12:28 PM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *




I do that with everything.........LOL even have my son doing it...... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 2 2006, 10:29 AM~4959489
> *I think that is taking it a little to far.
> *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

You have bad sinuses because of paint, parts cleaners, and all the other chemicals that have to do with lowriding

You tell leaks by colors

your seat is all the way back but when you're not paying attention you sit up to better brace yourself

your steering wheel is either really hot or really cold because it's a big chain

you here "Brink! Brink!" riding with the car down cecause of your chains

you have a switch somewhere in your house, on a keychain, or whereever to satisfy cravings

you have piles of old hydro parts that are no good yet for some reason never throw them away (pumpheads, smoked motors, springs, etc..)

You have at least one 13" wire u don't know where it came from so now it's your spare, usually ona a damn near bald tire too

your front end falls apart when unbolted b/c it's been taken apart so many times

listen to Tha Chronic in your daily

Come out your car with colored hair from it hitting your head on the headliner bouncin around

There's alot of habits.. it's funny to see so many people do the same thigns. Especially the parts throughout the house and the swerving potholes. I try for my license the 29th of this month and my mom hounds me about not swerving so I don't fail. I'm used to my cutlass.


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 07:05 PM~4941086
> *You know you're a lowrider when you go to the autozone and as soon as you walk throught the door they tell you they're out of solenoids
> *


NOT REALLY HOMIE THAT JUST MEANS YOU KEEP FRYING YOUR SHIT AND THEY KNOW YOU ALLREADY :cheesy:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

when the front,back,side of your house has parts from all the cars you owned.. and won't let go of them cause you think your gonna get that same year again!


----------



## 86_monte_carlo (Nov 21, 2005)

u kno ur a lowrider when u dream of puttin hydros on exotic cars


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Mar 2 2006, 09:06 AM~4959743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hop and 3 wheel with anything its hella funny i will get board in class and i will catch my self hoppin my pencil

ttt


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

you kno your a lowrider when ur shoping for a car by how it looks with 13s


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

you kno your a lowrider when the inside of the tires tread looks brand new an the outside in showing metal

or you have fat whites on the front from 3 wheelin so much


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

how about when you plan your trip to anywher like a friends house or store and you take the streets according to the bumps potholes and smoothness of the road


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

HAHAH, THIS SOME FUNNY SHIT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Your car is the ONLY place you will not smoke. The bouncin drops ashes and if you burn anything inside you'll commit suicide.


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

u know u a real lowrider wen u dont give a fuck how much ur electrisity bill comes out to from chargin all them batteries all knigt to be able to play the next day


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 1 2006, 08:01 PM~4956307
> *what about when you already got the 13's before you get the car cause you know they'll fit
> *


 :biggrin: 

i had me some k/o's , a wood grant n a 2 pump setup before i had a car :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

<span style='font-family:Times'> i mean get real just because you make a noise when you hit a bump or try to hit a switch in a normal car doesnt mean your a lowrider?just keepin it real, aint hating just saying


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 11:28 AM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

tour a lowrider when even the bucket is lowered and has spokes .....lol


or it dosent matter what car your driveing but every time you go in and out a drive way or over a speed bump you go side ways so you wont scrape as much ........thats me ..lol 


^^^^ the old lady all ways tells me HELLO ITS NOT YOUR CAR YOU CAN DRIVE FASTER ..................LOL


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

when 25% of the tools that should be in your garage are in your back seat....just incase :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 1 2006, 11:26 PM~4957184
> *you know your a lowrider when: you know the road your going to travel like the back of your hand because of the bumps, dips, and pot holes!
> *



i know this whole area like the back of my hand...



you know your a lowrider when you see a small bump and tell your passengers to brace them selfs.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you know your a lowrider when you carry a gomplete set of ko's in your back seat "just in case"

you know your a lowrider when you park your car on 3 wheels because you know its the only way you are going to find it in the parking lot


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

bullshit aside u a true rider wen u have a show quality ride and u not afraid to drive the bitch cus u don want ur crome or pain to get fucked up wy build a show car wen u cant really drive it its good wen people say dam look at that car i seen it at such and such show and his out there enjoy ur car and still bring home the trophys thats just my imput


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

You know your a Lowrider, when people who you've never even SEEN before recognize you in public as "the dude w/the Hydraulic Caddy".

...Also, they call you "Lowrider" instead of your real name.(Happened to me in high school). :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Mar 3 2006, 12:19 PM~4968048
> *when 25% of the tools that should be in your garage are in your back seat....just incase  :angry:
> *




LOL thats the damn truth


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 2 2006, 03:48 AM~4958636
> *you know you're a lowrider when you've seen so many cali swangin, truucha and young hogg that you can name all the people and can tell when they have new cars.
> *


HA! I had a dream last night of BLVD throwin punches at my 9-5! That's great!

Shouldn't have put on that funny ass roll cage...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know youre a lowrider...

when you can itemize all the parts on your car by paint or chrome,
or when you know everyroad you travel on and know where to swerve and where not to,or instead of roadside assistance you have a buddy with a trailer on speed dial instead.(id still just call my dad he drives tow truck)


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

You know youre a rider when your ashtray is a D spinner upside down...


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Mar 3 2006, 01:29 PM~4969257
> *You know youre a rider when your ashtray is a D spinner upside down...
> *


you know when youre a rider when you use a D hammer for household projects...


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

You know your a Lowrider when you see a cop & your SURPRISED when he DOESN'T pull you over. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 10:28 AM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *


 i do that :rofl:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 1 2006, 10:24 PM~4957164
> *you know your a lowrider when you swerve to miss pot holes in your daily!
> *


I do that and my daily is a 4x4 truck :biggrin:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 11:28 AM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *



My husband does that, and my daughter sits in her Kandy pink wagon and hops it...sayin "Swang it Kylie".....now that some funny shit right there :biggrin:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

Or if you carry a lead hammer behind the seat in your car, just in case you think your knock-off is coming off. Or just beat on them in the middle of a cruise to look cool. :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

i do that all the time :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

When you have 1/2 an hour until work is over and you can't wait to jump in your lowrider sitting in the parking lot!!! I feel a 3 wheel coming on shortly!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

you know youre a rider when you dont fear death hopping at 65 mph down the freeway counting the yellow stripes you pass while the front is still in the air..


----------



## Classic Rida (Oct 7, 2005)

You know you're a rider when your on lil all day at work planning your next project


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 09:05 PM~4941086
> *You know you're a lowrider when you go to the
> *


Parker store and buy $371 worth of fittings only. :0


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 3 2006, 02:53 PM~4969472
> *You know your a Lowrider when you see a cop & your SURPRISED when he DOESN'T pull you over. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

when u always assuring the old men that the wheel is supposed to bow out like that


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

when u kno which buisness u can drive by an see what ur car looks like


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Mar 3 2006, 08:29 PM~4971624
> *when u always assuring the old men that the wheel is supposed to bow out like that
> *


always happens


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i was driving in my work truck today & a guy at my work said hop it joking, as i drove by & i reached for a switch by instinct.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

you know your a lowrider when you can reply to this topic truthfully!


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

when u ask for a size at the tire shop that hasnt been sold in 15 years

u know what wrenches u need to dissassble a pump by heart

u bring a tool kit to the woodward dream cruise and spare parts to fix everything

if u have every worked on a set up in a hotel parking lot..or charged batts at one

everytime u see a swtich at lowes u look to see if its a carling momentary

u just shake your head when other people talk about other types of cars

u get mad at a show cause something with bags wins 1st

u know the smell of a fried motor from a bad switch hit compared to one form oil cantamination

u know oil seal part numbers

u pick routes u know will be the smoothest

u like to arrive late at a cruise'in so everybody see u


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 4 2006, 12:08 AM~4972603
> *when u ask for a size at the tire shop that hasnt been sold in 15 years
> *


haha i just moved to anew town ...only set of 13s here an i went to buy tires an he said there was no such tire size as a 155/80/13 and even if there was it would be too skinny for my rims....haha

i had to show them how to put them on too once i oordered them in


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you know your a real rider when you complain about you back hurting and your head because your head hits the roof sometimes.

you know your a real rider when you 3 wheel your car at the car wash to clean off the under carridge

you knon your a real rider when you 3 wheel your car to saftey because you got a flat and no room for a spare


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Mar 3 2006, 08:30 PM~4971628
> *when u kno which buisness u can drive by an see what ur car looks like
> *


this one is so damn true. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 3 2006, 09:15 PM~4972645
> *this one is so damn true. :biggrin:
> *


man i do that all the time..


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

everytime u go into a tool store u see if they sell lead hammers


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Rida_@Mar 3 2006, 06:54 PM~4971034
> *You know you're  a rider when your on lil all day at work planning your next project
> *


almost got fired the other day for being on this site all day!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

u spend more at the chromer then at the jewery store for ur wife/girlfriend


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

hot rodders shun your car


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

a dj calls the cops on u when u leave a show...

happened to 216 rider


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

u ignore the hand gesture...and are immune to someone saying hit a switch or how many switches do u have


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 3 2006, 11:28 PM~4972732
> *a dj calls the cops on u when u leave a show...
> 
> happened to 216 rider
> *


:biggrin:


3 wheels homeboy, 3 wheels


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

u think a car show is more important then ______________ (fill in with something ur girl wants u to do)


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

you check the weather before u go out for a cruise


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

you drive an hour each way to help some newb youve never met before wire up his switches on his first lowrider... and expect nothing in return...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 3 2006, 09:39 PM~4972805
> *you drive an hour each way to help some newb youve never met before wire up his switches on his first lowrider...  and expect nothing in return...
> *


and befriend his newb ass


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

when ur on a road trip u look for truck stops with switch extensions


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 3 2006, 10:39 PM~4972805
> *you drive an hour each way to help some newb youve never met before wire up his switches on his first lowrider...  and expect nothing in return...
> *


when a guy sends you his uppers and out of the lowrider goodness of your heart you mold them for free :0


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

the 5-0 has ever stopped u for no good reason other then ur driving a lowrider


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

u think donks are the anti christ


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 3 2006, 08:45 PM~4972847
> *u think donks are the anti christ
> *


well, they are!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 3 2006, 11:45 PM~4972847
> *u think donks are the anti christ
> *


Tru-dat!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 3 2006, 11:41 PM~4972824
> *when ur on a road trip u look for truck stops with switch extensions
> *


man i do this all the damn time but i found mine from a peterbuilt with the blue jewles


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 3 2006, 10:46 PM~4973212
> *man i do this all the damn time but i found mine from a peterbuilt with the blue jewles
> *





> *BLVDCRUISER Posted Yesterday, 09:41 PM
> when ur on a road trip u look for truck stops with switch extensions
> *


i just go to the semi supply shops when i need to shop for em,then again ive used em to dress up amp power switches for big ass stereo systems.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Mar 1 2006, 03:16 PM~4955023
> *u kno ur a lowrider when u got wire rims beside ur bed
> *


I keep a set of 17's and 13's in my room next to my hood and speaker box.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Mar 3 2006, 11:19 AM~4968048
> *when 25% of the tools that should be in your garage are in your back seat....just incase  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 3 2006, 07:07 PM~4971115
> *Parker store and buy $371 worth of fittings only.  :0
> *



I went back after I dropped you off and bought $180 more worth of fittings.


this pic aint even all of them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 09:05 PM~4941086
> *You know you're a lowrider when you go to the autozone and as soon as you walk throught the door they tell you they're out of solenoids
> *



you know your a newbie if you havent figured out that solenoids from autozone suck armadillo dick. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 3 2006, 10:15 PM~4972645
> *this one is so damn true. :biggrin:
> *



Especially when the sun hits just right and that chrome is gleaming :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2006, 10:25 AM~4974606
> *I went back after I dropped you off and bought $180 more worth of fittings.
> this pic aint even all of them.
> *


that guy never liked seeing me come in, I know he doesn't like you coming in now. :roflmao: You will be happier with the comp fittings.  We spent around 3 hours in there. :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 07:12 PM~4941143
> *U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in
> *


YOU GOT THAT ONE, G

I DO THAT SHIT TOO SOMETIMES.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2006, 08:30 AM~4974615
> *you know your a newbie if you havent figured out that solenoids from autozone suck armadillo dick.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


shit homie better than that kragen bullshit..


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

When you turn a corner in your daily driver and pretend to dump the corner to 3 wheel


When you open a trunk of a car and you imagine how you would do the the set up

While watching a Cali Swangin or Truucha video and you make the motions with your head and hand pretending your hopping the car


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

when you have a switch and cord next to a basketball in your room.
:biggrin: 
i dont play basketball


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

you know you're a lowrider when you have 3 cars and they're all lolos (Regals)


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 3 2006, 11:22 PM~4972686
> *everytime u go into a tool store u see if they sell lead hammers
> *



i did that and they were like, what the hell do you need that for? some one should just make a mold and use a torch to reform these mother fukkas


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah man. that's what we do! get a bunch of 'em that are already hammered up, melt 'em down, and form fit them using a soup can! Works wonders! :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:twak: :twak: you are ready to beat the shit out of some idiot who wants to talk about lowriders,and he leans up against YOUR car!!!!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

1.You brek up with that chic who hates when you put in long hours at nite,in the garage,before a show 2. You get up at least eight times during the nite to change your battery charger leads to another battery,because your multi-charger quit working 3.you ride around with tools,hydo fluid,trans fluid,a jack,and a Dayton hammer,"just in case" 4.when you are late for work at least twice a week,because you couldnt resist hitting a standing 3 wheel on some idiot in a s.u.v. on 26's who kept swerving into your lane while on his cellphone 5.your lady wonders why in the hell it takes you 45 mins. to go to the store,and it only takes her 10......it's the 13's babe,i'm tellin ya! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 1 2006, 07:57 AM~4951686
> *you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car
> *


:roflmao: thats true


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

You know your a lowrider when:

 *EVERY CENT YOU GET GOES TO YOUR RIDE*  


but its all worth it at the end!


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

*You know your a low rider when you have parts from all your homies rides and your wife says you love your lolo more than her! :tears:*


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

when u put 2 fats guys and a midget in the back seat of a lowered 60 impala to go to the liquor store and grocery store and almost get stuck in the driveway.... right mr 216rider


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

ummmm yes i do this all the time.........





> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 10:28 AM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

U KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN EVERY TIME U GET PULLED OVER U SAY ITS BECAUSE I HAVE A LOWRIDER. :biggrin:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Mar 7 2006, 01:53 AM~4989505
> *when u put 2 fats guys and a midget in the back seat of a lowered 60 impala  to go to the liquor store and grocery store and almost get stuck in the driveway.... right mr 216rider
> *


or how about when you got a fucking candied out toilet seat :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

oh yea.... forgot about that one............ i do have a kandy toilet seat with patterns and gold leaf





> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Mar 6 2006, 06:03 PM~4989554
> *or how about when you got a fucking candied out toilet seat  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chapas_@Mar 6 2006, 06:46 PM~4989458
> *You know your a low rider when you have parts from all your homies rides and your wife says you love your lolo more than her! :tears:
> *


*

YOU KNOW YOUR LOWRIDER WHEN YOU TELL YOUR OLD
LADY DON'T SAY SHIT
THE LOLO WAS HERE FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 6 2006, 08:01 PM~4989543
> *U KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN EVERY TIME U GET PULLED OVER U SAY ITS BECAUSE I HAVE A LOWRIDER. :biggrin:
> *


i said that shit to a cop after he told me that he was taking my license plates and i was going to have to tow the car home. then see him to get my plates back after i take off the juice.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Mar 6 2006, 07:53 PM~4989505
> *when u put 2 fats guys and a midget in the back seat of a lowered 60 impala  to go to the liquor store and grocery store and almost get stuck in the driveway.... right mr 216rider
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and you know this.....maaaaannnnnnnnnn

i think I took off 1/4" of floor braces that day


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

or when you see a monte and say hit the switch lol

or hit a speed bump and make the noise

or put on wheel on the speed bump and one off and act likes you 3 wheelin


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jay.g.213_@Mar 3 2006, 11:22 AM~4968598
> *bullshit aside u a true rider wen u have a show quality ride and u not afraid to drive the bitch cus u don want ur crome or pain to get fucked up wy build a show car wen u cant really drive it its good wen people say dam look at that car i seen it at such and such show and his out there enjoy ur car and still bring home the trophys thats just my imput
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcut69 (Dec 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 07:05 PM~4941086
> *You know you're a lowrider when you go to the autozone and as soon as you walk throught the door they tell you they're out of solenoids
> *


you no your a low rider when your sitting on the floor watching tv thats sitting on a crate and you cars in the paint shop getting a 3,000 paint job


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcut69_@Mar 8 2006, 08:41 AM~5000168
> *you no your a low rider when your sitting on the floor watching tv thats sitting on a crate and you cars in the paint shop getting a 3,000 paint job
> *


for real thats real lowrider shit


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

you know when...........when old people come up to you and tell you " i think your shocks are broken.."...when you bend a corner...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: Iam a lowrider fo sure!


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Mar 1 2006, 07:24 PM~4956093
> *you know your a lowrider when you take apart your pumps to clean them in the bedroom
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

you know your a lowrider when you juice your bedframe, and yes it has been done


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i had my gold pumps chillin on top of my tv and speakers in the living room for about a year.....and a set of 13s in the corner hahaha i didnt even wanna put that shit on the ride it looked cool in my house


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

or when the wife says " its me or your car" i wonder how she is doing


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 10:28 AM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!! LOL !!! thast fucking hilarious!!! i do that shit too! hahaha


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 2 2006, 05:48 AM~4958636
> *you know you're a lowrider when you've seen so many cali swangin, truucha and young hogg that you can name all the people and can tell when they have new cars.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

_You know your a low rider when you skipped so many meals you can hide behind a light pole but your your car is candy! :burn:_


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

you know when......... if everything you see with wheels you can picture with juice...like lawnmowers, golf carts, baby stollers, dump trucks, semis, airplanes, skateboards, them electric chairs them old people use....etc


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

DAMN 9 PAGES---I GOT TO ADD

you know your a lowrider, when u are watching a video of a guy hitting the switch and u move along with him


----------



## WHATITDO (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 9 2006, 03:33 PM~5011703
> *DAMN 9 PAGES---I GOT TO ADD
> 
> you know your a lowrider, when u are watching a video of a guy hitting the switch and u move along with him
> *


ARE YOU GAY?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Mar 8 2006, 12:54 PM~5002636
> *or when the wife says " its me or your car" i wonder how she is doing
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 9 2006, 03:33 PM~5011703
> *DAMN 9 PAGES---I GOT TO ADD
> 
> you know your a lowrider, when u are watching a video of a guy hitting the switch and u move along with him
> *


i do similar only im timing it with the switch in my hand,it drives my family crazy,


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

you know you're a lowrider if you ever been hopping in traffic or the freeway and some fool stops in front of you and you're trying to stop and here the chirps of the wheels everytime they hit the ground and praying you stop in time.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> You'r T-shitr choices are,Your club T or Ryder street wear


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

when you've had this many tickets....


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

and you still got ya car!!!!! hell out a buddy was told by a cop if its a lowrider im takin it!!!!!!


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Mar 12 2006, 08:27 PM~5035925
> *when you've had this many tickets....
> *



good for you man wow, thats awesome :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

you know your a lowrider when you have a stack of lowrider magazines in the bathroom and all over the house from present to many many years past


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 12 2006, 11:05 PM~5036261
> *you know your a lowrider when you have a stack of lowrider magazines in the bathroom and all over the house from present to many many years past
> *


or maybe a slob?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 12 2006, 11:23 PM~5036420
> *or maybe a slob?
> *


or a rip off artist, who cant get good feedback on this website for anything.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Mar 3 2006, 03:34 PM~4969302
> *you know when youre a rider when you use a D hammer for household projects...
> *


DAMN...i just moved..and all my wall decorations went up with a _"lead hammer"_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg+Feb 27 2006, 09:12 PM~4941143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what can i say...13's are the shizz-nite!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

how about when...you collect all types of lowrider magazines, regardless of how bad they suck...just to have them in the collection!!!


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 13 2006, 12:47 AM~5036660
> *how about when...you collect all types of lowrider magazines, regardless of how bad they suck...just to have them in the collection!!!
> *


man if it has a lowrider in it i want to see it. My 2 yr old likes lowrider mags too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know your a lowrider when you think of trickin out the company car just to roll somethin over stock....

when you have up to 5 sets of wheels for the same car,(was guilty of that with one car)...

when the semi accessory shop knows you by first name and has a stock of switches and extensions in stock all within a 3 foot radius.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

You know your car is low when you have to go through the window because the curb is blockin' the door....


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

LOL this is a great topic I got a 14' wire wheel in my living room now I never ride without my k/o tool or tools in general and speed bumps are my enemy. I'm always cleaning my wheels and my white walls I can't stand brake dust or dirty white walls a serious NO NO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 13 2006, 11:41 PM~5043966
> *You know your car is low when you have to go through the window because the curb is blockin' the door....
> *


lol that reminds me of my first car.


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

You know u a lowrider when when ur car gets stuck on a ramp in a service shop with 6 ****** helping 2 get it off cuz its 2 low!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

seen that.


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

you know you're a lowrider if you know that feeling you get when your hopping in traffic and have to stop quick but can't and all you here is the wheels chirping everytime they hit the ground, while all the time looking at the back of a car or truck hoping to stop in time. Same applys for 3 wheelin


----------



## Horhay (Mar 15, 2006)

You know you're true, when you open your wallet, and have more pics of your car than people (family,friends,etc....)


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 14 2006, 01:41 AM~5043966
> *You know your car is low when you have to go through the window because the curb is blockin' the door....
> *


haha...thats me too!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 14 2006, 11:36 PM~5050310
> *haha...thats me too!!!
> *



yep. We all know the rules. Get out and then drop the car. lol Or when your car is too nice to take through an automatic car wash, car is cleaner than your house, your seats have wiggled loose from bouncin for so long, you can see your front seat in you back door window b/ cit's layed all the way back, you love your tilt column because it looks good to drop your chain wheel in ya lap, opening you rtrunk and pullin the ground is a habit when parking, it's a cadillac or lincoln but sounds like an old chevy (straights, baby turbos, cherry bombs, flowmaster 40 series, glasspacks), over $2000 in parts in your trunk that is opened by stickin a flathead screwdriver in the lil slot your key lock mechanism used to go in at, the bottom of your round exhaust tips is flat like a semi circle, you freeze in the winter and burn up in the summer but that shaved firewall is all well worth it.


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

You know you're a lowrider when you'll sacrafice eating lunch for any amount of time for new part for your car. Lookin at the part thinkin "I'll have to take my lunch for 2 weeks" And when everyones runnin out to lunch your like naa imma stay here.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 19 2006, 06:04 PM~5081557
> *You know you're a lowrider when you'll sacrafice eating lunch for any amount of time for new part for your car.  Lookin at the part thinkin "I'll have to take my lunch for 2 weeks"  And when everyones runnin out to lunch your like naa imma stay here.
> *



i done that once,damn tranny. :angry:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

If you have to jack your car up before you can get the lift arms under it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 19 2006, 06:29 PM~5081720
> *If you have to jack your car up before you can get the lift arms under it.
> *


wow that reminds me of my truck.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 19 2006, 08:29 PM~5081720
> *If you have to jack your car up before you can get the lift arms under it.
> *


damn....forgot about that one!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know your a lowrider when you can name every suspension component that has been modified in one way or another on your ride,i.e. reinforcing,wrapping,

damn im really missin that truck,


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I just remembered one that I do ALL the time when my ride is out!

Going to restaraunts & eating on the OUTSIDE tables, JUST so I can look at my car while I'm eating. :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Mar 1 2006, 09:02 PM~4956312
> *how about finish putting in your set up at the hotel the night before the show
> *


How bout finsh installing your set up AT THE SHOW!!! And then hittin' the switch in competition hoping the shit works? Been there done that!!


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

I know everyone knows that feelin you get when you're in the intersection on 3 and everyones lookin and you know you're a superstar. You ain't really lookin where your going just at all the faces.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats always a good feelin :biggrin:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

wa-wa-wa dam the same thing over and over so just becus u hit 3-s on a intersection u true or cus u gotta use a screw driver to pop ur trunk u true or cus ur seat is leaned all the way back u true homies get real allot of u vatos in here know the real meaning of lowriding not all this b-s u know wat it takes for u to be a real rider thats just my 10 cents


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

when you stick to your commitments to your car and club,even though all those around you are doggin on you more than anyone else,those around you being your own family.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 4 2006, 06:08 AM~4972603
> *when u ask for a size at the tire shop that hasnt been sold in 15 years
> 
> u know what wrenches u need to dissassble a pump by heart
> ...



I know the hotel one PRETTY well...!!!

you know you're a lowirder when you get a flat tire in the middle of rush hour traffic, and stop and admire how good the car looks laid out in that one corner cuz of the flat.....









......then cheer and tell all your friends cuz the jack is too tall to get under the car!!!
(that was before I had the dros  )

You know you're a rider when you make switches out of random things and practice your hop timing......
...I bent fkn MCDONALDS straws in half and started pretendin' they were switches....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jay.g.213_@Mar 24 2006, 01:19 PM~5113191
> *wa-wa-wa dam the same thing over and over so just becus u hit 3-s on a intersection u true or cus u gotta use a screw driver to pop ur trunk u true or cus ur seat is leaned all the way back u true homies get real allot of u vatos in here know the real meaning of lowriding not all this b-s u know wat it takes for u to be a real rider thats just my 10 cents
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

i have a hydro meter in my bed room


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 24 2006, 04:13 PM~5113790
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yeah we know what it takes to be a real ridah but it's just funny to see how many other people out there got the same stuff goin on that you thought was unique to you.. Quite honestly hadn't thought about other people's door hits the curb too, and I thought me and my boy brandon were th eonly ones that dodged potholes when we drive b/c he's who taught me to do it rather than just flyin over it and tearin up my rims but again other people share the same pain. Being an outkast because I'm always covered in dust from body work, some type of grease, oil, or fluid, and always got burns and stuff from workin with metal it's nice to see there's other people like me. Real lowriders can't wear white tees...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

OH yeah, this is hilarious!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol that is funny.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 12:28 PM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *


I am embarrassed to agree! :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 1 2006, 02:32 AM~4951207
> *you know your a lowrider when u walk into a battery center and ask for 8 batts and the guy looks at you shocked
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 1 2006, 02:32 AM~4951207
> *you know your a lowrider when u walk into a battery center and ask for 8 batts and the guy looks at you shocked
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Mar 8 2006, 01:54 PM~5002636
> *or when the wife says " its me or your car" i wonder how she is doing
> *




I love this one


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 25 2006, 04:48 PM~5118833
> *I am embarrassed to agree! :biggrin:
> *



SHIT...i do that all the time.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

When you have a hard time picking what to drive the Bomb, the Bomb Truck or the Impala?


----------



## NIGHT187MARE (Jun 30, 2005)

YOU KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU GO TO A TIRE SHOP AND THREE WHEEL EACH SIDE SO THEY CAN CHANGE YOUR FRONT TIRES


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Mar 1 2006, 06:16 PM~4955023
> *u kno ur a lowrider when u got wire rims beside ur bed
> *


thats me


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 4 2006, 12:44 AM~4972836
> *the 5-0 has ever stopped u for no good reason other then ur driving a lowrider
> *


or for a busted licence plate light when your license is suspended and you are going 10 under the speed limit, and dont care because he was checkin out you ride :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 24 2006, 03:39 PM~5113665
> *when you stick to your commitments to your car and club,even though all those around you are doggin on you more than anyone else,those around you being your own family.
> *


AMEN, THANK YOU!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

you know your a lowrider when you only watch up in smoke in the begining when cheech is cleaning the impala and to hear lowrider or fast forward next movie just to hear tequila and to see cheech and chong fix the van into a lolo :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

you know your a lowrider when you have more trofeys in your living room than pictures  :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

you know you r a lowrider when you walk into sears tire center and the guy workin there knows you need some more out of stock 155-80 13s inch goodyears.there on the way  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@Mar 26 2006, 11:01 AM~5122603
> *AMEN, THANK YOU!
> *


thanx,i was talkin bout what i go through,until lately i was the only lowrider in the family,now my brother has one and is almost a full lowrider.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 26 2006, 08:52 PM~5125080
> *you know you r a lowrider when you walk into sears tire center and the guy workin there knows you need some more out of stock 155-80 13s inch goodyears.there on the way   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i never had that problem i always have 14s on mine.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 28 2006, 02:24 PM~5135967
> *i never had that problem i always have 14s on mine.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You have them big Lowrider Magazine blankets. The one with the 64 and gold 63.


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 28 2006, 08:08 PM~5138086
> *You have them big Lowrider Magazine blankets.  The one with the 64 and gold 63.
> *


U got pics of them cuz I want one.


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 12 2006, 08:48 PM~5034378
> *you know you're a lowrider if you ever been hopping in traffic or the freeway and some fool stops in front of you and you're trying to stop and here the chirps of the wheels everytime they hit the ground and praying you stop in time.
> *


hellya all the time. been some close calls.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Mar 29 2006, 03:40 AM~5140232
> *U got pics of them cuz I want one.
> *


i was thinkin the same thing,whassup homie glad to see you in,this weekend comin up gonna be nice.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Mar 29 2006, 03:40 AM~5140232
> *U got pics of them cuz I want one.
> *


No I don't but I could take some and post later. I have them on my kids beds and they just love them. I got them at the San Jose Flea.


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

WHEN YOU LEAVE OUT IN YOUR DAILY ( NOT A LOWRIDER), AND POP IN SOME OLDIES, FUNK, SIT BACK AND IMAGINE YOU ARE CRUISING IN YOUR LOWRIDER ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON.... THEN REALITY SETS IN YOU ARE ON YOUR WAY TO WORK......


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Mar 29 2006, 12:19 PM~5142700
> *WHEN YOU LEAVE OUT IN YOUR DAILY ( NOT A LOWRIDER), AND POP IN SOME OLDIES, FUNK, SIT BACK AND IMAGINE YOU ARE CRUISING IN YOUR LOWRIDER ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON....  THEN REALITY SETS IN YOU ARE ON YOUR WAY TO WORK......
> *


Always do that.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

everyday,only its my old school mix cd.


----------



## lucious (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone know where I could get my 78 cutlass done? I want it painted and the inside done.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

where you from? if you from here i can recommend a couple shops.


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 01:28 PM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *




HELL YEAH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

WHEN YOU HAVE PICTURES ON YOUR WALL, LIKE A SERIAL KILLER OF THE SCRAPES AND DIVOTS YOU HAVE PLACED IN THE CITY STREETS! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wish i woulda had a camera from the ones i did with my truck.


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

you know your a lowrider if you were at the Lowyalty car show in Greensboro and the low-riders.com picnic in Md.


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Mar 29 2006, 01:19 PM~5142700
> *WHEN YOU LEAVE OUT IN YOUR DAILY ( NOT A LOWRIDER), AND POP IN SOME OLDIES, FUNK, SIT BACK AND IMAGINE YOU ARE CRUISING IN YOUR LOWRIDER ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON....  THEN REALITY SETS IN YOU ARE ON YOUR WAY TO WORK......
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SHIT HOMIE THAT FUCKEN HAPPEND TO ME THIS MORNING !!!
I WAS BUMPIN SOME OLDIES ON MY WAY TO WORK MY DAILY(2001 GMC SIEERA)
WITH OFF-ROAD SUSP. !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

for the lowrider bike guys- when you hop on a bmx bike and try to hop it.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Mar 25 2006, 02:35 AM~5116083
> *  Real lowriders can't wear white tees...
> *


:twak:

fool, i roll with a fresh tee in a bag in the back seat.....

i stay strapped.... :biggrin:


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

you know youre a lowrider when you can tell the smell of any hydraulic problem. Like burned solenoid, motor, and leaks.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Jun 14 2006, 02:36 PM~5606926
> *you know your a lowrider if you were at the Lowyalty car show in Greensboro and the low-riders.com picnic in Md.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I made it to one of those shows.Does that count?? :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

You know you're a lowrider when you leave home for work 30 minutes early,so you can take your time and not bend up them 13's hitting potholes and shit


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

yo can't get shit painted in a reasonable amount of time..


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 14 2006, 03:37 PM~5608035
> *yo can't get shit painted in a reasonable amount of time..
> *


you know your a lowrider when you finally give up on your ford and get a real car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 14 2006, 05:50 PM~5608103
> *you know your a lowrider when you finally give up on your ford and get a real car  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

When you girlfriend buys you a quarter window and door handle for your birthday. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

...when you know how to swap out a ball joint so fast.. you could be part of a nascar pit crew.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

.. when you come to realize lowrider mini-trucks aren't on same level with impalas, lacs, lincolns,etc etc....no matter what you do to it..


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

when your girl friend tells u she wont get it it unless it has 13's


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 14 2006, 04:20 PM~5608309
> *.. when you come to realize lowrider mini-trucks aren't on same level with impalas, lacs, lincolns,etc etc....no matter what you do to it..
> *


When you realize a '68 isnt on the same level as 59-64 impalas, g-bodys, mini trucks etc,etc.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 14 2006, 02:05 PM~5607095
> *for the lowrider bike guys- when you hop on a bmx bike and try to hop it.
> *


never done that but ive bunny hopped lowrider bikes before broke about 5 or 6 lowrider bikes in 2 years.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 14 2006, 03:50 PM~5608103
> *you know your a lowrider when you finally give up on your ford and get a real car  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Bahahahaha.


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

You know you're a lowrider when....

You lie to the hotel clerk about how many people are staying in the room because your boy's car just got finished the night before or same day of the show!!!
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 


When people roll up to your hotel room and there is a mysterious orange cord running from the inside of your room to the trunk of your car...
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you're a lowrider when...You've told your girl ..."You just got to get a feeling or rhythym of the car bouncing"

.....you're a lowrider when...your're in the car with your girl and you here a loud PPPSSSSSSIIITTTT!.... then your girl says,"I hate that air shit, you can't even hop!" (That's when you girls a keeper)


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

For all you family guys. When you have to run to the store, but you take the lolo and pass up about 3 of the stores to get some extra cruise time in.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *You lie to the hotel clerk about how many people are staying in the room because your boy's car just got finished the night before or same day!!!*


lmao i do this every time we go to an out of town show. seems like im always the only 1 that thought to save up the extra $60 to get a room........


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> _Originally posted by EAZY_510+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of my own:

-When you get stuck on the shoulder cuz you got pulled over by a cop...

-When you take the tires off a jack cuz it sit's too high with them to get under your car...

-When an ol guy says "i had a car like that when i was your age" and you think to yourself,
you had NOTHING like this back in your times ol' timer....


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

One of mine my girlfriend noticed, is I sit by the window nearest the road at a restaurant to see if any custom cars drive by


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 12:11 AM~5608236
> *...when you know how to swap out a ball joint so fast.. you could be part of a nascar pit crew.
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I got one you know you're a lowrider when you put 2,000 worth of switches on a 500 dollar car.

Or why people ask you why you would put 2,000 worth of switches on a 500 dollar car and think its crap.


----------



## Antdawg (Oct 9, 2005)

What about having all the juice in your trunk, a bangin system, clean paint and your wheels shining like diamonds but you still have to use a screwdriver as some sort of key for your car.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 2 2006, 09:34 PM~4963966
> *when the front,back,side of your house has parts from all the cars you owned.. and won't let go of them cause you think your gonna get that same year again!
> *


:roflmao: Thats how my friend is about his old delta .. 100% True statement right here!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy: When you have to wrap up your 13" Dayton spare in an old t-shirt and put it behind the front seat on the floor,to keep from messing up your interior,and because your gates(pumps)and batteries take up ALL your trunk space! :roflmao:


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

When your late to take your girl out to dinner cause you had to wait for your batteries to charge uffin: uffin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

You know your a lowrider when you can fix anything plumbing or electrical wise on your rise, but you can't even locate your oil fill under the hood.


----------



## jbfletch77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's one or two...

When you have to adjust your time before you go to work in the morning to pump air in your tire because the tire shop fucked up the seal on your spokes!!!
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 



No matter where you drive, you are looking for "Your Next Project" in people's yards, garages, shops, fields, side of the road, barns...fucking everywhere..

....I hate it when a Ford Galaxy and Bel Airs (Impala lovers) fool you :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHEN YOU RIDE 13S ON EVERYTHANG


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Jun 24 2006, 12:09 AM~5660162
> *you know your a lowrider when youve been ticketed for 3 wheel  and 5 hours later arrested  for 3 wheel  at the same intersection by the same cop
> 
> :cheesy:
> ...



lmao thats funny right there(laminated too)...i didnt know you got arrested for 3 wheeling


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Jun 21 2006, 04:33 PM~5646045
> *What about having all the juice in your trunk, a bangin system, clean paint and your wheels shining like diamonds but you still have to use a screwdriver as some sort of key for your car.
> *


that dont make you a lowrider, that just makes the car ghetto junk.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^^True :roflmao: 



> *I got one you know you're a lowrider when you put 2,000 worth of switches on a 500 dollar car.*



Let's see, switches are usually $5-$10. What do you need 200 switches on a car for?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I like this one.... :biggrin: 





"No matter where you drive, you are looking for "Your Next Project" in people's yards, garages, shops, fields, side of the road, barns...fucking everywhere.."


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

How about you know your a lowrider when:

there's always somthing apart on your car for your easy ac

whenever you you listen to some cruiseing song of your you wabble up and down even if the car not lifted

if you have been without your low for to long you gas hop your daily

you always have a set of rims lying around to slap somthing to cruise

your naybiors bitch about all your car parts

you look under cars as much as at them

you calf up black shit from metal, glue or paint ever once and a while

your daily drvers ether in primer because your going to paint it soon or it's just a shitbox you run into the ground almost on porpuse

you wonder how cool it would be if every car was a low-low

you will laugh when somone brings up all the ghetto riggin you did back in the day

you own so many cars some of them are on someelses property

when ever your in a store you wonder if that would look cool in your back window

someone else has to tell you to put shocks in your car because you don't like the idea of buying them


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

When you take girls to shows and picnics as a date :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you know your a lowrider when..

you keep checking this thread thinking something new will come up!


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 24 2006, 06:25 PM~5663292
> *you know your a lowrider when..
> 
> you keep checking this thread thinking something new will come up!
> *


No for me that just means I'm bored or don't feel like driving my ass to the shop :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 24 2006, 10:11 AM~5661093
> *I like this one....  :biggrin:
> "No matter where you drive, you are looking for "Your Next Project" in people's yards, garages, shops, fields, side of the road, barns...fucking everywhere.."
> *



guilty :happysad: 




i always take the back streets instead of major ones :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

your a lowrider when you take the engine and transmission out of your car to detail the engine comaprtment and the car still sit lower than a normal car


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Mar 1 2006, 09:20 PM~4955049
> *you know your a lowrider when you go through a drive thru and dont order drinks cuz you need to free up your switch hand.
> *


caps and bottles only !!!!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

You know your a lowrider when your wife starts buying sports bras and your wife plays no sports.


----------



## lowstitch (Dec 12, 2005)

U know you're a lowrider when:
1. your local juice supplier knows your card detiails off by heart...
2. your garage floor is covered in oil absorbant powder.....
3. your wardrobe has more club shirts than work shirts.
3. you've got neck muscles that could make an ironman cry with jealousy....
4. you've got RSI in each thumb...
5. same as point 4 but apply it to your butt cheeks......
6. you've got speed ramps and pot-holes marked in your sat-nav.

7.under "security/tracking measures" on your insurance certificate you've put "follow the sparks".....


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

I DONT THINK ANY OF THESE MAKE ANYONE A LOWRIDER 

But it is funny as fuck to see what the riders worldwide have in common ... 







> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jun 24 2006, 09:21 PM~5663284
> *When you take girls to shows and picnics as a date :biggrin:
> *


Guilty !!!


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chivo6four_@Jun 24 2006, 10:52 PM~5664523
> *You know your a lowrider when your wife starts buying sports bras and your wife plays no sports.
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*When you party all night long and you end up at a car show in morning.*


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 26 2006, 01:59 AM~5668943
> *When you party all night long and you end up at a car show in morning.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I like that one


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

...arriba! :biggrin:

Forgot about this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 27 2006, 09:52 PM~4941416
> *When you reach down to hit a switch and realize your in you daily.
> *


LOL... :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg+Feb 27 2006, 07:05 PM~4941086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So tru.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good shit


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 26 2006, 03:59 AM~5668943
> *When you party all night long and you end up at a car show in morning.
> *


yea no shit!


Then drink all day at the show, or picnic for 10 hours in the sun, than have to load up and drive a couple hours home :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

When the bookshelf at your house has more hydraulic parts then books... :biggrin: 

When getting a "hydraulic bath" is common place when you are working on your car... :biggrin: 

When the most important thing on your mind is whether to go with 8 or 10 batteries on your next install... :biggrin: (I am going through this now well its 6 or 8)


----------



## the bunny reaper (Aug 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Freaky~7_@Mar 3 2006, 12:22 PM~4968598
> *bullshit aside u a true rider wen u have a show quality ride and u not afraid to drive the bitch cus u don want ur crome or pain to get fucked up wy build a show car wen u cant really drive it its good wen people say dam look at that car i seen it at such and such show and his out there enjoy ur car and still bring home the trophys thats just my imput
> *


----------



## fo-sho sixfo (Nov 7, 2006)

You know your a true lowrider when you have an all matching numbers classic chevy SS car and cant wait to cut the frame to install your juice.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 2 2006, 07:34 PM~4963966
> *when the front,back,side of your house has parts from all the cars you owned.. and won't let go of them cause you think your gonna get that same year again!
> *


hahahah i still got regal bumpers and a whole front clip :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Mar 24 2006, 12:39 PM~5113665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'VE DONE THAT SO MANY TIMES THEY KNOW ME ALREADY


HOW ABOUT WHEN YOU NEED A TOW TRUCK FOR WHATEVER REASON AND THE FOOL HAS TO COME BACK TWICE WITH DIFFERENT TOW TRUCK SETUP'S CUZ HE CAN'T GET YOUR CAR OR TRUCK UP CUZ IT'S SO LOW AND HE'S SWEATING CUZ HE KNOWS YOUR LOOKING AT HIM MAKING SURE HE DON'T FUCK UP


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 21 2007, 09:41 AM~7521517
> *I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE HOMIE
> GM NO DOUGHT ABOUT IT
> I'VE DONE THAT SO MANY TIMES THEY KNOW ME ALREADY
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jun 14 2006, 04:24 PM~5608337
> *when your girl friend tells u she wont get it it unless it has 13's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Mar 26 2006, 07:42 PM~5125022
> *you know your a lowrider when you have more trofeys in your living room than pictures   :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

your know your a lowrider if you know what this tool is for.. and probably have one tucked between your seats along with a spare balljoint in glove box.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

you know your a lowrider when you put rims and hydros on a new car, before you change title or get insurance.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

You know when you're a lowrider when you give your girl a back rub and use hydro oil instead of massage oil.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

you know you're a lowrider when you sold out the store of crushed velvet for 4 weeks in a row (that was me)


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Mar 21 2007, 11:27 AM~7521805
> *you know your a lowrider when you put rims and hydros on a new car, before you change title or get insurance.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
my boy did that on his linc


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 21 2007, 01:43 PM~7521915
> *You know when you're a lowrider when you give your girl a back rub and use hydro oil instead of massage oil.
> *


That's just overboard! :tongue:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

you know your a lowirder when you will put 100 spokes on anything


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> No matter where you drive, you are looking for "Your Next Project" in people's yards, garages, shops, fields, side of the road, barns...fucking everywhere..
> 
> :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

When your garage has two frames and a bunch of chrome parts, but you need a ride to work.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

You know you're a Lowrider when the outside of your house is full of car parts (trunks, hoods, fenders, grilles, rims, etc) and on the inside of your house ur upholstery is laid out across ur kitchen table and the living room is full of the seats from ur ride and ur daughters lowrider bikes! PRICELESS :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Mar 2 2006, 08:13 PM~4964289
> *you kno your a lowrider when ur shoping for a car by how it looks with 13s
> *


always do that :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

you know your a lowrider when your posters consist of the lopez brothers (reds) fbi most wanted pics


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

THE FIRST THING YOU DO WHEN U GET TO WORK IS...

LOG IN AT LAYITLOW


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 21 2007, 05:35 PM~7523625
> *You know you're a Lowrider when the outside of your house is full of car parts (trunks, hoods, fenders, grilles, rims, etc) and on the inside of your house ur upholstery is laid out across ur kitchen table and the living room is full of the seats from ur ride and ur daughters lowrider bikes!   PRICELESS :biggrin:
> *



X 4,584,003 :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

When you do pay the chrome bill before the cell phone bill. :biggrin: 
Being a lowrider takes a lot of time and dedication not to mention a grip of cash for parts, if it was easy, everyone would have a one.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 21 2007, 09:32 PM~7526109
> *THE FIRST THING YOU DO WHEN U GET TO WORK IS...
> 
> LOG IN AT LAYITLOW
> *


thats me :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 21 2007, 10:32 PM~7526109
> *THE FIRST THING YOU DO WHEN U GET TO WORK IS...
> 
> LOG IN AT LAYITLOW
> *



M-F Every morning. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 21 2007, 09:10 PM~7525851
> *you know your  a lowrider when your posters consist of the lopez brothers (reds) fbi most wanted pics
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.amw.com/fugitives/case.cfm?id=29431
:0 I didnt even know about that until now.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 22 2007, 06:40 AM~7528174
> *thats me  :biggrin:
> *





and me.....cant believe i get paid for Layin It Low!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Mar 21 2007, 10:32 PM~7526109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And me. :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 21 2007, 07:32 PM~7526109
> *THE FIRST THING YOU DO WHEN U GET TO WORK IS...
> 
> LOG IN AT LAYITLOW
> *


TRUE TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 21 2007, 08:32 PM~7526109
> *THE FIRST THING YOU DO WHEN U GET TO WORK IS...
> 
> LOG IN AT LAYITLOW
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

....and for some reason i dont mind working any overtime! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> > No matter where you drive, you are looking for "Your Next Project" in people's yards, garages, shops, fields, side of the road, barns...fucking everywhere..
> >
> > :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 21 2007, 09:32 PM~7526109
> *THE FIRST THING YOU DO WHEN U GET TO WORK IS...
> 
> LOG IN AT LAYITLOW
> *



ALL DAY EVERY DAY !!!


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Mar 22 2007, 01:32 AM~7526109
> *THE FIRST THING YOU DO WHEN U GET TO WORK IS...
> 
> LOG IN AT LAYITLOW
> *



X 10000


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bob Cusp_@Mar 22 2007, 11:48 AM~7528897
> *X 10000
> 
> *



that is true


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

:when u keep watching old vhs tape over again {young hoog;cali swinguin etc}and grag u finger like u hitting da suitch :biggrin:


----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)

You Know youre a Lowrider when youre always looking for excuses to work on your car


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

FUNNIEST topic ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## cceregalboy (Jan 19, 2003)

you know you're a real lowrider when you reach in the nightstand for the lotion to rub your girl down..... and you grab chrome polish instead !! hahahaha

man that would SUCK !! :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Love this topic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 22 2007, 09:15 AM~7528667
> *TRUE TRUE  :biggrin:
> *


were busted! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Mar 1 2006, 09:57 AM~4951686
> *you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car
> *


thats what happend after i bought my vert :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 23 2007, 12:42 PM~7538001
> *were busted! :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin: I GUESS I SPEND TOO MUCH TIME IN HERE
hno: :no:


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

you know your a lowrider when you've warn out the LIFETIME warranty on them ball joints


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

u know ur a real lowrider when u watch the first ten minutes of Sunday Driver Daily


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 22 2007, 05:15 AM~7528667
> *TRUE TRUE  :biggrin:
> *


True dat, its my morning ritual :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERGURL_CPT (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Mar 22 2007, 07:26 PM~7532876
> *FUNNIEST topic ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:
> *


'
YEA THIS IS A FUNNY TOPIC BUT HERE'S ONE FOR YOU.. YOU KNOW UR A LOWRIDER WHEN U USE A HYDRAULIC SWITCH TO FIX UR DRYER SWITCH AT HOME NOW THAT'S SOME TRUE SHIT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERGURL_CPT_@Mar 23 2007, 07:58 PM~7539810
> *'
> YEA THIS IS A FUNNY TOPIC BUT HERE'S ONE FOR YOU.. YOU KNOW UR A LOWRIDER WHEN U USE A HYDRAULIC SWITCH TO FIX UR DRYER SWITCH AT HOME NOW THAT'S SOME TRUE SHIT
> *


*
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats good shit.......*


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3SESILENT_@Mar 22 2007, 07:47 PM~7532579
> *You Know youre a Lowrider when youre always looking for excuses to work on your car
> *



YEP !!!!

DESPUES UR WIFE WHANT A DIVORCE !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 20 2007, 12:35 PM~7514599
> *yea no shit!
> Then drink all day at the show, or picnic for 10 hours in the sun, than have to load up and drive a couple hours home :biggrin:
> *


yea i was luck my motel was only 20 mins away from the show :biggrin: it is fun but damn i felt it the next week lol


----------



## 5-0-9 (Mar 6, 2006)

How about this...
You crusing the ave and every other car has there headlights right in your eyes...
So you hit the switch a couple times and flash yours back at them :biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

You know your a Lowrider when you can recognize Impala headlights in your rearview mirror at night! :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

You know you're a lowrider when you are changing your radiator and run your hand across it, peeling the skin off 2 of your knuckles, and you just keep working til its done, then go and clean it off.

(^ thats me)


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Mar 22 2007, 08:47 AM~7528896
> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY !!!
> *


Yea before i check my work email i log on to layitlow first!!!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 26 2007, 03:14 PM~7554142
> *You know you're a lowrider when you are changing your radiator and run your hand across it, peeling the skin off 2 of your knuckles, and you just keep working til its done, then go and clean it off.
> 
> (^ thats me)
> *


You hardly notice all the blood when your hands are greasy! I've gotten into the habit of working with gloves now, like MechanixWear. It's nice when you can take them off and hop in the ride without worrying about blood, grease, or burns.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

you kow your a lowrider when, your in college, and in history you have to give a speech in the front of the class on in history topic of your choice, and you fail it because you give a speech on "HISTORY OF LOWRIDERS"


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

YOU KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER OR JUST LIKE WORKING ON YOUR OWN SHIT WHEN YOU HAVE SO MANY BAGS OF AUTO PARTS STORES LIKE PEP BOYS KRAGEN ETC. AROUND THE HOUSE THAT THE WIFE HAS TO START GIVING YOU YOUR LUNCH IN THOSE BAGS JUST TO GET RID OF THEM




THAT'S ME :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 26 2007, 01:40 PM~7554310
> *You hardly notice all the blood when your hands are greasy!  I've gotten into the habit of working with gloves now, like MechanixWear.  It's nice when you can take them off and hop in the ride without worrying about blood, grease, or burns.
> *


yeah yeah... I gotta get some of those one of these days. lol.


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 25 2007, 08:57 PM~7550418
> *You know your a Lowrider when you can  recognize Impala headlights in your rearview mirror at night! :biggrin:
> *



or you see it from a distance and try to catch up so you can get a close look


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

.....or when your wife thinks your a stalker because you know where all the lowriders are in your area and you do drive bys just to check out that ride one more time! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 26 2007, 03:48 PM~7554368
> *you kow your a lowrider when, your in college, and in history you have to give a speech in the front of the class on in history topic of your choice, and you fail it because you give a speech on "HISTORY OF LOWRIDERS"
> *


That sucks. Why would you fail? ...Unless you just did a crappy report!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

guys you know you a lowrider when you tell your lady's dont get mad the car was here first. i'm pretty sure some of your girls heard that one before


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 27 2007, 02:25 PM~7561776
> *guys you know you a lowrider when you tell your lady's dont get mad the car was here first. i'm pretty sure some of your girls heard that one before
> *


Yup, and if you don't play your cards right, the car will be here long after you're gone too! :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 27 2007, 12:33 PM~7561839
> *Yup, and if you don't play your cards right, the car will be here long after you're gone too! :biggrin: :nono:
> *


HA... YOU MUST NOT KNOW HOW THINGS WORK BETWEEN US, NA I'M JUST PLAYING MY DUDE WILL KILL IF HE READ THAT, AND I KNOW HE'S ON HERE  :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 27 2007, 02:37 PM~7561883
> *HA... YOU MUST NOT KNOW HOW THINGS WORK BETWEEN US, NA I'M JUST PLAYING MY DUDE WILL KILL IF HE READ THAT, AND I KNOW HE'S ON HERE   :biggrin:
> *


Nah, I wasn't saying you specifically. I meant the general "you," as in what the guy would say to the girl as a continuation of your statement. But it's all good.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

YOU KNOW U ARE A LOWRIDER WHEN U HAVE EITHER "LAYITLOW.COM OR LOWRIDERMAGAZINE.COM" SAVED TO YOUR FAVORITES ON UR INTERNET.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

We need one for "YOU KNOW YOU AREN'T WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW THAT CHEVROLET MAKES MONTE CARLOS" 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

ahfdhdakl;ashfd;ahahahah

:roflmao: :roflmao: x infinity


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 27 2007, 03:30 PM~7562721
> *ahfdhdakl;ashfd;ahahahah
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: x infinity
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bob Cusp (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 06:28 PM~7562690
> *We need one for "YOU KNOW YOU AREN'T WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW THAT CHEVROLET MAKES MONTE CARLOS"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x1000000000000000000000000000


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Mar 1 2006, 09:02 PM~4956312
> *how about finish putting in your set up at the hotel the night before the show
> *


you know you're a lowrider when your finishing an install in the trailer on the way to a show

you know you're a lowrider when your girls ask who do you love more me or your car


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 27 2006, 07:09 PM~4941126
> *you know you're a lowrider, when you got chrome parts chillin in your living room on display
> 
> 
> ...


you're a lowrider! homie who did the plating for you was it reasonablly priced!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 02:33 PM~7562756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 27 2007, 01:28 PM~7562690
> *We need one for "YOU KNOW YOU AREN'T WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW THAT CHEVROLET MAKES MONTE CARLOS"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...



THat should go in the "ultimate" self ownage box!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alex75_@Mar 3 2006, 03:24 AM~4965976
> *how about when you plan your trip to anywher like a friends house or store and you take the streets according to the bumps potholes and smoothness of the road
> *


  YOU KNOW IT!!!


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 22 2007, 08:46 AM~7528197
> *http://www.amw.com/fugitives/case.cfm?id=29431
> :0  I didnt even know about that until now.
> *


WERE YOU LOCKED IN A CLOSET???? WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAWA70CUTTY_@Mar 28 2007, 08:18 PM~7572731
> *WERE YOU LOCKED IN A CLOSET???? WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???
> *


I live in Wisconsin... which is close to being in a closet.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

you know your a lowrider when you have to jack up your front bumper and put jack stands under it to get the jack under the front frame (or k-frame)


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

u know ur a lowrider when the guy knows u by name at autozone and goes to get the siliniods and balljoints for you before u come threw the door


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg+Feb 27 2006, 07:05 PM~4941086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

you know your a lowrider when you lose your wife kids house and your job all because of your LOW LOW


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Jun , 04:04 PM~~
> *you know your a lowrider  when you lose your wife  kids house and your job  all because of your LOW LOW
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

you know your a lowrider when theres no room left in your garage for parts so under your king size bed looks like this :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

you know your a lowrider when your car shopping and the most important feature is the tow rating and tow package


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU KNOW YOU ARE THE HARDEST FUCKING LOWRIDER WHEN YOU PLAY YOUR COUNTRY MUSIC AND ALL THE CHOLOS ARE LIKE, "YEAH DOG, KENNY CHESNEY BE THE SHIT", AND THEN ALL THE VATOS AND CHOLOS TRY TO SHOOT YOU WITH THEIR "PISTOLAS" BUT THEY ALL MISS AND YOU HOP OUT YOUR RIDE AND BE LIKE HAHAHAHA. OH AND THEN THEY LOOK AT YOU AND SAY, "YEAH DOG, WAY TO DODGE A BULLET" AND THEN YOU POLITELY WALK OVER AND SAYS THANKS AND GIVE THEM A HIGH FIVE.  http://www.3rdgearvtec.net/Andys%20Videos/***.jpg


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

WTF look everyone its peter pan


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jun 27 2007, 07:26 PM~8189511
> *you know your a lowrider when theres no room left in your garage for parts so under your king size bed looks like this :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA nice sheets i have the same one 16.99 at target yo whats up with all the stains dawg


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

you know youre a lowrider when you call your boy to tell him there is a hot topic on layitlow and he needs to check it out asap


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU KNOW YOUR A TRUE GANGSTA ASS LOWRIDER WHEN YOU WEIGH LIKE 900 POUNDS AND SMELL LIKE A TON OF SHIT, BUT THAT'S COOL CAUSE ALL YOUR BOYS BE TRYING TO MAKE YOU FEEL ALL GOOD OR YOU BE ONE THOSE CATS THAT BE ALL MANIPULATIVE AND SHIT. SO THERE YOU ARE ONE GIANT FAT ASS WITH NO PROOF OF INCOME BUT SOME HOW YOU HAVE A CAR THAT IS EASILY AROUND 40,000 LARGE AND HOW THE FUCK DID YOU GET THE CAR. IRS AND INS COME AND TALK TO YOU BUT YOU BE LIKE BITCH PLEASE AND SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF THEM. THAT'S WHEN YOU KNOW YOU BE THE MOST GANGSTERS LOWRIDER EVER. :cheesy:


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

HOW BOUT' THIS SCENARIO, YOU KNOW YOU BE THE MOST HARDCORE MOTHERFUCKING LOWRIDER WHEN YOUR BATTERIES ARE DEAD AND YOU ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF TRAFFIC RIGHT, THEN YOU START HI-JACKING EVERYONES BATTERIES IN THE MIDDLE OF THE INTERSTATE AND THEN YOU BE LIKE, " WHAT BITCH GIVE ME YOUR BATTERY OR ELSE", THAT IS SO TOUGH AND YOU RIDE OUT IN A BLAZE OF GLORY. :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 21 2007, 03:35 PM~7523625
> *You know you're a Lowrider when the outside of your house is full of car parts (trunks, hoods, fenders, grilles, rims, etc) and on the inside of your house ur upholstery is laid out across ur kitchen table and the living room is full of the seats from ur ride and ur daughters lowrider bikes!  PRICELESS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thats fuckin hilarious cuz ur house really looks like that i seen it and i loved it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 28 2007, 09:05 PM~8198592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: thats fuckin hilarious cuz ur house really looks like that i seen it and i loved it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


And u didn't even see the bedroom! A roll of purple carpet next to the bed, foam for the seats, 4 spoked rims and tires and bags of car parts from the Truck Shop  I have to jump from the door onto the bed :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 28 2007, 10:28 PM~8198821
> *And u didn't even see the bedroom!  A roll of purple carpet next to the bed, foam for the seats, 4 spoked rims and tires and bags of car parts from the Truck Shop  I have to jump from the door onto the bed :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U GOT THAT RIGTH 1st LADIE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2007)

u kno ur a lowrider when u cant waite to get up da nex dat jus to drive yr car,
or when u go out side and check on your car even when u jus came from driving it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

when. . . . .
u work 2 jobs-1 to pay the bills and 1 to pay for your next project :biggrin:


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

..don't know if this been posted, but you know ur a lowrider when u've got stacks of LRM's in ur bathroom...


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72custom (Mar 4, 2007)

That shit is so true. Once I popped the truck to my daily to charge the batteries....


----------



## FROGGY405 (Jul 9, 2007)

YOU KNOW YOUR A REAL RIDER WHEN RENTS DUE ON THE SAME DAY YOUR PARTS ARE READY AT THE CHROME SHOP, AND YOU ASK YOUR HOMIES TO BORROW SOME BREAD TO PAY RENT :biggrin:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

When u preten to argue with someome about what your car can do,and there is know one around,no my bad your are crazy.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

YOU KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU DO EVERYTHING YOU CAN TO MAKE IT SCRAP THE GROUND


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAWA70CUTTY (Feb 2, 2005)

:cheesy: when a lady follows you home to say your car is lower on one side than it is the other...and says its dangerous to drive around like that! haha old weras!!!!


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FROGGY405 (Jul 9, 2007)

WHEN YOU ONLY GOT 17 POSTS CAUSE YOU TOO BUSY WERKIN ON YOUR CAR TO PLAY ON COMPUTER


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## widebodyQ (Sep 21, 2007)

You kno ur a low rider when you look foward to red lights so you can hit switchs.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU HAVE A BRAND NEW SET OF 13" REMMINGTON'S SITTING IN YOUR CLOSET :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

you know your a lowrider when your car is cleaner than your house


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

When peaple see you riding and say. I thought you where mexican.. :uh: 

racist old folks (black & white) . :biggrin: 


When the car in front of you dips on a crazy pot hole and you hold your breath and ass cheeks getting ready to fly when you hit that fucker!!!!! :angry: 


Hearing a whoos sound (Semi air release) around you at a light and checking to see if your shits alright..  


Having to explain How you burned up 1yr warrenty noids. (3) in less then a month. I just have 3 fords. bawawawawawa  


Giving the kids a firm talk too before you ride out in your car.. No food , drinks , dirty diapers , their moms.. :biggrin: 



Trying to Tell your elders. This Life style is not that expensive and better then wasting your money on sigs , being drunk or drugs.. :uh:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

When you pay the chrome bill before the phone bill!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 21 2007, 07:06 AM~8839189
> *When you pay the chrome bill before the phone bill!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Thats Y you get a cell phone. hahahhaahhaa 


When your out in the hotel parking lot with chargers 500ft cord , and working on another ride so we can ride that night.. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 21 2007, 08:06 AM~8839189
> *When you pay the chrome bill before the phone bill!
> *



that sounds like some on i know... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Custom parts are as much as rent....Rents gonna be late this month :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

When doing the laundry . You have that special pile of clothes.. :biggrin: 


All your old underware and socks become instant shop rags..


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 21 2007, 07:05 AM~8839187
> *
> When the car in front of you dips on a crazy pot hole and you hold your breath and ass cheeks getting ready to fly when you hit that fucker!!!!! :angry:
> 
> ...




you know it!! :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt. 

rushing home on a friday after noon to start charging your batts for a all day Sat. drive.. :biggrin: Those of us with single chargers and jumper cables..


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

WHEN YOUR ASS IS ON LAYITLOW 24-7 :0 LOL


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You now you're a lowrider when you pretend to be rolling your shit...when you're really driving your work or daily car listening to a good jam. 


Well at least I do. :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 21 2007, 08:06 AM~8839189
> *When you pay the chrome bill before the phone bill!
> *


Dats wen u a broke ass lowrider!! :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 21 2007, 01:20 PM~8841863
> *You now you're a lowrider when you pretend to be rolling your shit...when you're really driving your work or daily car listening to a good jam.
> Well at least I do. :biggrin:
> *



hahaha that hits close to home.. :biggrin:


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

when you wake up in the middle of the night asking yourself "did i unplug the ground" and you cant go back to sleep without checking it


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

when ur up in here posting


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

when your using ziplock sandwich baggies for things other than drugs or even uh...sandwiches!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

not tryin to post whore...just thought of another.....

SOS pads are no longer for dishes, strickly WWD (white wall duty!!) :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Sep 23 2007, 07:56 PM~8855292
> *not tryin to post whore...just thought of another.....
> 
> SOS pads are no longer for dishes, strickly WWD (white wall duty!!)  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Oh shit, I really didn't know they were for dishes.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 23 2007, 11:52 PM~8856824
> * Oh shit, I really didn't know they were for dishes.
> *


no shit,,now that u think of it, i guess its good for dishes too


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Sep 24 2007, 12:52 AM~8856824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lowriders :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GotSkillz (Jun 1, 2005)

When you reach down under the dash of any car you drive to hit the switch :banghead:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuX GotSkillz_@Sep 25 2007, 09:01 AM~8865714
> *When you reach down under the dash of any car you drive to hit the switch  :banghead:
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

When you do shit like this.........


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

when you keep tryin to convince your friends granpa to put spokes on his electric wheelchair. :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2007, 03:27 PM~8868010
> *when you keep tryin to convince your friends granpa to put spokes on his electric wheelchair. :0
> *



i used to tell my grandma that... :biggrin: 

god rest her soul :angel:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

when you steal shit from work cuz u think it may come in handy when installing your next set-up :dunno:


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2007, 05:28 PM~8868477
> *when you steal shit from work cuz u think it may come in handy when installing your next set-up :dunno:
> *


X2!!! LOL!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 21 2007, 09:08 AM~8839200
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Thats Y you get a cell phone. hahahhaahhaa
> ...



lol i charged my shit at a motel in gallup NM (im from CT) i was stoked to find out they had outlets outside!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

when you are wiping off the bug stains from your windows in line to the show because you just drove there and your homie w/o a car followed you with an empty trailer just in case i stopped playing with models years ago now i mob like im all out of brake fluid all chrome motor and undies steady mobbn


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Sep 26 2007, 02:59 PM~8871353
> *when you are wiping off the bug stains from your windows in line to the show because you just drove there and your homie w/o a car followed you with an empty trailer just in case i stopped playing with models years ago now i mob like im all out of brake fluid all chrome motor and undies steady mobbn
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

When your girlfriend's dad has a clean Town Car and you say, "You know, I have an extra set of 13s that would set that thing off..."


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

.....when you get pulled over in front of a Hooters for hitting switches, your car gets searched, and you look over and evryone eating is staring at you like you just robbed a bank.


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Sep 25 2007, 06:28 PM~8868477
> *when you steal shit from work cuz u think it may come in handy when installing your next set-up :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x3


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

...........you're at least 15 minutes late for work everyday, but always an hour early for a show or meeting. :biggrin: 

........you plan family vacations around out of town shows.  

.........family functions, holidays, birthdays etc... are celebrated at the hydraulic shop. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RED_@Sep 26 2007, 06:57 AM~8872430
> *.....when you get pulled over in front of a Hooters for hitting switches, your car gets searched, and you look over and evryone eating is staring at you like you just robbed a bank.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG+Sep 25 2007, 03:28 PM~8868477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 


I'M GLAD I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE....... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 26 2007, 11:24 AM~8873083
> *:uh:
> I'M GLAD I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE....... :biggrin:
> *


LOL...I work for a tool distributor. "What we have new auto-adjusting wrenches that are safe for use on chrome fittings? Sweeeeet!"


----------



## 65 IMPALA SS (Aug 26, 2007)

WHEN YOU CRUISE PAST THE COURT HOUSE JUST TO SEE YOUR LO LO IN THE WINDOWS

WHEN YOUR KID KNOWS HOW TO HOP YOU LOAD

WHEN YOU STOP AND YOUR KID YELLS TO DAD WANT ME TO DROP IT 

WHEN YOU GO CLUBING IT IS JUST 2 DRIVE THE CLUBS AND SEE EVERY SYARING


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownSugar85_@Jun 24 2006, 05:28 AM~5660764
> *lmao thats funny right there(laminated too)...i didnt know you got arrested for 3 wheeling
> *



that really happined i saw it go down :biggrin:


----------



## laidURwife (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

when youre bored at work or school and pretend that your pens and pencils are switches...

when you make hydraulic noises going down the stairs

When you were either a club shirt or some type or lowriding
shirt mort than 4 times a week

forget to go to church but remember who got served last week

late to work/school but first to hit a switch


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

when u press the computer desk chair handle to make the chair go down and make the sound of a hydraulic as its going down:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

....WOULD RATHER WEAR TENIS SHOES FROM WALMART,AND SPEND MORE AT POMONA SWAPMEET......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

"pay the chrome bill before you pay the phone"


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

your 2 yr old lil girl says HOP IT everytime she see's a lowrider.....

your 2 yr old son(now 6) knows the difference between a cadillac and an impala...and at age 5 is helping to push the hopper into the pit

gotta bring my babies up right.... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1BADVAN_@Sep 26 2007, 09:41 PM~8878200
> *WHEN YOU CRUISE PAST THE COURT HOUSE JUST TO SEE YOUR LO LO IN THE WINDOWS
> 
> WHEN YOUR KID KNOWS HOW TO HOP YOU LOAD
> ...


im guilty of looking in the windows at the reflection :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

YOU KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU READ YOUR LIL BOY THE LRM ARTICALS AS BED TIME STORIES


----------



## M.I.C. (Aug 13, 2007)

you know your a lowrider when your next to someone with thier gf in the car and the gf gets out and hops in ur car


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M.I.C._@Oct 10 2007, 06:29 AM~8961220
> *you know your a lowrider when your next to someone with thier gf in the car and the gf gets out and hops in ur car
> *


best so far


----------



## 91bubblecaprice (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Sep 27 2007, 10:31 PM~8885184
> *when u press  the computer desk chair handle to make the chair go down and make the sound of a hydraulic as its going down:biggrin:
> *


x42139846348134874873 lmao!!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

you know your a lowrider when your at work or school and got a break and need to go check on your car so you can play with some switches..


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

when u spend the whole day cleaning your ride or polishing up the chrome


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trucha90_@Oct 13 2007, 07:52 PM~8994124
> *when u spend the whole day cleaning your ride or polishing up the chrome
> *


guilty


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

when u do shit like this!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

when you travel 432 miles one way just for a show/picnic


----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

you no, you are a lowrider when you cant take a shit without reading LRM or draging some freshley chromed parts into the bathroom with you :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigflint_@Jan 23 2008, 11:06 AM~9763671
> *you no, you are a lowrider when you cant take a shit without reading LRM or draging some freshley chromed parts to the bathroom with you :biggrin:
> *


i hear ya on that LRM may have a lot of donk shit but it gives me something to do when im taking a shit ! and i thought i was the only one HHAHAHAHAH


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

when the smell of hydraulic fluid and burnt motors make you all giddy inside!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHEN YOU WEAR YOUR CLUB SHIRT EVERY WHERE YOU GO REPRESENTING YOUR SHIT


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 27 2008, 03:26 PM~9796857
> *WHEN YOU WEAR YOUR CLUB SHIRT EVERY WHERE YOU GO REPRESENTING YOUR SHIT
> *


x2 especially when your about 10 members walking into a club or bar. Hoe's walk up to you and Fuckers walk off.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Oct 14 2007, 09:04 PM~8999998
> *when you travel 432 miles one way just for a show/picnic
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 09:12 PM~4941143
> *U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

you know you are a lowrider, when no matter how frustrated you get working on them you still doit over and over again..... uffin: uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 14 2007, 06:52 PM~8999907
> *when u do shit like this!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Mar 3 2006, 01:19 PM~4968048
> *when 25% of the tools that should be in your garage are in your back seat....just incase  :angry:
> *


so true..


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 27 2008, 12:45 PM~9795236
> *when the smell of hydraulic fluid and burnt motors make you all giddy inside!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 14 2007, 06:52 PM~8999907
> *when u do shit like this!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Mar 3 2006, 03:02 PM~4968994
> *You know your a Lowrider, when people who you've never even SEEN before recognize you in public as "the dude w/the Hydraulic Caddy".
> 
> ...Also, they call you "Lowrider" instead of your real name.(Happened to me in high school). :biggrin:
> *


THEY CALL ME LOW LOW :biggrin:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 12 2006, 07:48 PM~5034378
> *you know you're a lowrider if you ever been hopping in traffic or the freeway and some fool stops in front of you and you're trying to stop and here the chirps of the wheels everytime they hit the ground and praying you stop in time.
> *


THAT CHIT WAS SCARY WHEN IT HAPPENED TO ME hno:


----------



## GotWeed&Sex? (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 26 2007, 03:48 PM~7554368
> *you kow your a lowrider when, your in college, and in history you have to give a speech in the front of the class on in history topic of your choice, and you fail it because you give a speech on "HISTORY OF LOWRIDERS"
> *


That sound like me when I gave my speech on how lowriders and how hydraulics work :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

.....YOU'D RATHER PULL OUT THE 396 FOR A 327 AND ROLL ON 175/75'S STOCKERS RATHER THAN THE 15" RALLY WHEELS....








AND PUT A SARAPE ON THE REAR SEAT TO MAKE IT LOOK MORE NOSTALGICK uffin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 1 2006, 08:26 PM~4957184
> *you know your a lowrider when: you know the road your going to travel like the back of your hand because of the bumps, dips, and pot holes!
> *


 :rofl: :yes: aint that the truth!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

when you call in sick to work just so u can install that one part that was only gonna take an hour to do anyway :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 27 2008, 02:26 PM~9796857
> *WHEN YOU WEAR YOUR CLUB SHIRT EVERY WHERE YOU GO REPRESENTING YOUR SHIT
> *



x2 
you know you are a lowrider when your kids wear IMPALA GEAR to school and everyone knows there dad has the wagon that "jumps"[I LAUGH MY ASS OFF WHEN I HEAR THAT] :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Jan 29 2008, 07:43 AM~9811395
> *THEY CALL ME LOW LOW  :biggrin:
> *



haha this old biker dude at my old job would call me east l.a.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

one of my teachers would call me "3 wheel".


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jan 29 2008, 09:33 PM~9818220
> *x2
> you know you are a lowrider when your kids wear IMPALA GEAR to school and everyone knows there dad has the wagon that "jumps"[I LAUGH MY ASS OFF WHEN I HEAR THAT] :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S SOME COOL ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

WHEN YOU WAKE IN THE MORNING AND INSTEAD OF KISSING YOUR WIFE YOU OUTSIDE TO THE GARAGE AND SAY GOOD MORNING TO YOUR RIDE FUCK I LOVE LOWRIDING


----------



## newtosdwith84gbody (Jan 31, 2008)

i hear that one i am missin out of four months of lowrideing in my ride because i sent it in to get restored...


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 31 2008, 06:25 PM~9835638
> *WHEN YOU WAKE IN THE MORNING AND INSTEAD OF KISSING YOUR WIFE YOU OUTSIDE TO THE GARAGE AND SAY GOOD MORNING TO YOUR RIDE FUCK I LOVE LOWRIDING
> *


shit i get up extra early just to get stuff done in the garage before anyone wakes up i pray her and the kids sleep in :biggrin:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slowmotion_@Mar 26 2006, 07:42 PM~5125022
> *you know your a lowrider when you have more trofeys in your living room than pictures   :thumbsup:
> *




Thats me !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 27 2006, 06:12 PM~4941143
> *U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in
> *


I do that shit too.
:roflmao:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

you know you're a lowrider when you spend all your allowance money on bike parts instead of buying chips at the liquor store.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

when you get that slpit-second "oh fuck" face thinking your trunk is on fire just to realize youre in the daily smelling some other burning shit on the freeway


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 31 2008, 08:25 PM~9835638
> *WHEN YOU WAKE IN THE MORNING AND INSTEAD OF KISSING YOUR WIFE YOU OUTSIDE TO THE GARAGE AND SAY GOOD MORNING TO YOUR RIDE FUCK I LOVE LOWRIDING
> *


i do that too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

WHEN YOU CAN DRIVE YOUR CARS TO ALL THE SHOWS AND LA YOU REALL NO YOU A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU BREAK AND CAN FIX YO SHIT WITH A LITTLE OR NO HELP


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 6 2008, 03:12 PM~9879176
> *i do that too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Foo u aint got no wife :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 6 2008, 06:07 PM~9879947
> *Foo u aint got no wife :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i say good morning and good night to my car tho


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 6 2008, 05:07 PM~9879947
> *Foo u aint got no wife :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

of course i dont im 15 lol


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

When you constantly pay attention to the cars tailights in front of you to see how bumpy the upcoming intersection is gonna be!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 11 2008, 10:00 AM~9915016
> *When you constantly pay attention to the cars tailights in front of you to see how bumpy the upcoming intersection is gonna be!
> *


x2


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

when you find any possible excuse to take little chingaderas to the chromer


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Feb 11 2008, 08:22 AM~9915082
> *when you find any possible excuse to take little chingaderas to the chromer
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

when you get your club tatted on your arm.... :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Feb 11 2008, 03:48 PM~9916980
> *when you get your club tatted on your arm.... :biggrin:
> *


I have it on my leg, but point made.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

or chest :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

or on your head :0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Feb 11 2008, 12:48 PM~9916980
> *when you get your club tatted on your arm.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
OR WHEN YOU TAKE YOUR SHORTYS WITH YOU TO THE STORE,AND THEY KNOW THE LYRICS AND SING TO THE SONG THAT YOUR BUMPIN ON THE SYSTEM.........."DOWADITTY"......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

HAHAHA WHEN ALL THE LIL KIDS AT UR LIL BROS SCHOOL CALL YO LIL BROTHER "SWITCHES"..........CUZ WHEN U PICKED EM UP FROM SCHOOL U WAS DIPPIN AND BANGIN YO RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!


"SAY SWITCHES WHEN YO BROTHER COMING IN DA LAC WIT THEM SWITCHES ON THEM THANGS".........................


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Feb 27 2006, 07:51 PM~4941407
> *U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in :roflmao:    thats me
> *


x2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heavyroller_78_@Mar 1 2006, 05:16 AM~4951528
> *you know your a lowrider when you come out of the mall and you  cant find your daily because your lookin for your plaque
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Mar 1 2006, 06:57 AM~4951686
> *you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car
> *


lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

this is some funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

when you got your air compraser (spell check) hose wraped around a 13" spoke rim bolted to the wall


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan+Feb 11 2008, 11:26 PM~9920661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll wait to see that one in Better Homes & Gardens. :ugh:





Oh yeah, it's compressor.


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 11 2008, 11:03 PM~9922100
> *this is some funny shit :biggrin:
> *



but it's all true


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lfted84_@Feb 11 2008, 11:50 PM~9922288
> *when you got your air compraser (spell check) hose wraped around a 13" spoke rim bolted to the wall
> *



good fuckin idea i like that :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Feb 12 2008, 07:24 AM~9923014
> *but it's all true
> *


damn true :cheesy:


----------



## yungRyder (Feb 28, 2006)

> YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU SELL YOUR FIRST LOW-LOW BECAUSE TIMES WERE HARD AND FEEL LIKE YOU GAVE AWAY YOUR PRIZED POSESSION. AND BUILD ONE ALL OVER AGAIN TO HAVE.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

when you reminise about when lrm actually had lowriders in the magazine


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Feb 12 2008, 08:44 PM~9929259
> *when you reminise about when lrm actually had lowriders in the magazine
> *


no shit! not just ads
IMPALAS magazine is the shit i hope they keep the ads out more pics is better


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

when u've done at least 90% of all these responses


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Feb 13 2008, 10:55 PM~9938986
> *no shit! not just ads
> IMPALAS magazine is the shit i hope they keep the ads out more pics is better
> *


never seen it. where they available at?

....when you post on LIL


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Mar 3 2006, 06:30 PM~4971628
> *when u kno which buisness u can drive by an see what ur car looks like
> *


I do the same thing


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 3 2006, 09:36 PM~4972783
> *you check the weather before u go out for a cruise
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 3 2006, 09:45 PM~4972847
> *u think donks are the anti christ
> *


they are


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wikedmexikan_@Feb 12 2008, 11:44 PM~9929259
> *when you reminise about when lrm actually had lowriders in the magazine
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

your a lowrider when your hitten switches in your daily on a daily basis


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

you know u are a lowrider when ya be hitting the gaslift on the computer chair u be siiting on right now lol


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

when you are driving ya toyota corolla up a curb pretending u be 3wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Feb 16 2008, 12:14 AM~9955875
> *your a lowrider when your hitten switches in your daily on a daily basis
> *


or forget youre in the daily, reach for the switch and try to give it to somebody that you know lowrides, and realize that they also are in the daily. cause youre in the high school parking lot.haha


----------



## bumpercheckin (Feb 3, 2007)

served somebody at a church function.

cant work on your car cause your little sister
can reach the switch (she's only one barely walking)
and wont hesistate do dump the back on you haha.

win or lose. switch happy and will be first to it.

set your pencils up on your desk and tap them like
switches.

have been buying lrm since august 27, '95 [ haha my fifth birthday!]

only good at one ps2 game.... Lowrider haha.

have had dreams of carshows / picnics

schedule vacations around shows


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

funny stuff


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when you take the long smooth way around to avoid bumpy ass roads


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when you hit switches on a car with Ds on it and its stock


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpercheckin_@Feb 23 2008, 06:18 PM~10013434
> *served somebody at a church function.
> 
> cant work on your car cause your little sister
> ...


guilty!


----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Mar 1 2006, 03:12 PM~4954985
> *you drive past a cop and hold your breath hoping you don't bottom-out and throw sparks in front of him
> *


:yes: true, & you know their probably trying to find something on you.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YOU NO YOUR A TRU LOW RIDER WHEN YOUR CAR HAS NO TAGS BUT YOU ROLL THAT SHIT ANY WAYS BEKUZZ ITS A SUNNY ASS DAY TO PULL IT OUT FUCK A TICKIT I AM RIDIN


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 29 2007, 08:33 AM~8894504
> *....WOULD RATHER WEAR TENIS SHOES FROM WALMART,AND SPEND MORE AT POMONA SWAPMEET......
> *


lol


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 29 2007, 08:40 AM~8894524
> *"pay the chrome bill before you pay the phone"
> *


x2


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy+Feb 27 2006, 06:51 PM~4941407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: people ask me why I'm swerving all over the place the first few rides :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 21 2007, 06:54 AM~8839120
> *YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU HAVE A BRAND NEW SET OF 13" REMMINGTON'S SITTING IN YOUR CLOSET :biggrin:
> *


true shit lols igot a set n my closet and a set of zeniths next to my living room couch


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

You know your a lowrider when your bank account goes from $10 G's to less than a G in a few weeks.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

when your trying to teach your nephew to say "lowrider" & "switches",
when they cant even say dad.


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

You know your a lowrider when you have a set of 13's sitting in your bedroom when your rolling stocks.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Mar 1 2006, 07:57 AM~4951686
> *you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car
> *


OMG thats me LMAO!!


----------



## glennd (Apr 11, 2011)

Thats funny....... sounds like my life !!






> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Mar 1 2006, 06:57 AM~4951686
> *you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Mar 2 2006, 09:28 AM~4959874
> *:cheesy: you know your a lowrider when:
> 
> You go to the store and 3 wheel or hop the cart, baby stroller or whatever has wheels
> *


GUILTY!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

when you try not to brake so you dont get brake dust
on the wheels


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u know ur a lowrider when u drive it daily


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

When you think every classic needs a set of wires


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 6 2011, 03:40 PM~20498742
> *When you think every classic needs a set of wires
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats what i thought too, I thought i was the only one.


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@May 6 2011, 04:51 PM~20498785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats what i thought too, I thought i was the only one.
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

Man you no your a lowrider when 
you get in a stock car and your feel'n for the switch's lmao


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

you no your a tru low rider when you devorce 2 wifes because of a paint job


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@May 6 2011, 02:40 PM~20498742
> *When you think every classic needs a set of wires
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

when u driving with ya kid and and there a bunch of ppl lookin at the car and then ya kid tells u to dump the back


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

when you set your alarm to wake up and switch to the next battery to charge...cuz your broke azz does not have a multi charger...my alarm is on two hour cycles...lmao..


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@May 6 2011, 07:20 PM~20499669
> *you no your a tru low rider when you devorce 2 wifes because of a paint job
> *



lmao.. :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 29 2008, 10:38 PM~9817531
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn ...must be nice....nice rides homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@May 6 2011, 07:28 PM~20500588
> *when you set your alarm to wake up and switch to the next battery to charge...cuz your broke azz does not have a multi charger...my alarm is on two hour cycles...lmao..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when the weekends here and u got that bitch charged up and ready to shine :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

When u park your cars in the garage and have your wife park her 2010 mustang outside in the sun


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

you now your a lowrider when you have you car all torn apart in the garage and have your mom yelling at you when are you going to put it out side becuase she cant do laundry with the parts in the way of the machienes- me :biggrin: (still live at home 16 years old)


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@May 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20500463
> *when u driving with ya kid and and there a bunch of ppl lookin at the car and then ya kid tells u to dump the back
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

You know your a lowrider when you tried to name your new baby girl Caprice.


or when your pissed off & tired when the alarm goes off at 5 a.m. for work but wake up BEFORE the alarm goes off at 5 a.m. for a show


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@May 7 2011, 09:49 PM~20505635
> *You know your a lowrider when you tried to name your new baby girl Caprice.
> or when your pissed off & tired when the alarm goes off at 5 a.m. for work but wake up BEFORE the alarm goes off at 5 a.m. for a show
> *


You got that right


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

You know your a Low Rider,when you buy 12 deep cycle batteries,but you only own 3 cars .


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

You know you're a Lowrider when: You get sent to war and the first thing on your list to bring is your favorite switch (pancake) from your ride. HAHA. 








That's the siren/loud speaker system we used in our vehicle.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

You know your a lowrider when you get mad at your girl for using 2 hours of electric to do that hair but you dont mind charging 12 batteries all day .



* :biggrin: * :biggrin: * :biggrin: *


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when your pay checks are already pre- spent on car parts. and you go far and beyond to crush the competition :biggrin:


----------



## ragrider 1966 (Nov 11, 2010)

you also know your a lowrider when your "cars to do list " is longer than your grocery list.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 7 2011, 12:40 AM~20501847
> *you now your a lowrider when you have you car all torn apart in the garage and have your mom yelling at you when are you going to put it out side becuase she cant do laundry with the parts in the way of the machienes- me :biggrin:  (still live at home 16 years old)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i fill you


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

You know your a lowrider when you can't see out the windows of your wifes filthy car, but you carry a duster in your car just in case!


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

You know your a lowrider when,every time the sales ads for the different tire companies come out ,the first tire size you look for is P 155 80R 13 white wall  .


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when your nieces and nephrews know every part of a lowrider for example daytons switches pumps solenoids etc lol


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

you also know your a lowrider when your neieces and nephrews see other lowriders and say wut it do!!!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@May 8 2011, 03:50 PM~20508536
> *you also know your a lowrider when your neieces and nephrews see other lowriders and say wut it do!!!!
> *



What the hell? :roflmao:


----------



## ruedogg8 (Feb 13, 2011)

You know you're a lowrider when you see a cop, and expect to get pulled over!


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@May 8 2011, 03:29 PM~20508767
> *You know you're a lowrider when you see a cop, and expect to get pulled over!
> *


you know your a lowrider when you see a cop you pull over before lights go up and have all your info waiting


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@May 8 2011, 03:42 PM~20508836
> * you know your a lowrider when you see a cop you pull over before lights go up and have all your info waiting *


 Or you no your a lowrider when you have got pulled over by all the pigs in your city and now they no you lol


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when............


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@May 8 2011, 02:30 PM~20509092
> *you know your a lowrider when............
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

You know your a lowrider when your watching old movies (from the 50's, 60's & 70's) and notice all the clean ass cars in the background.....and picturing them on 13's!


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

YOU KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN THE BEST PART OF THE MOVIE MACHETE WAS THE LOWRIDERS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DamnGina_@May 8 2011, 03:30 PM~20509092
> *you know your a lowrider when............
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@May 8 2011, 09:51 PM~20511168
> *:wow:
> *


this is nothing i remember i did this on that turn right before you see vegas like after you hit xxyyzz and you hit that final turn and you see vegas yea i did that lol im not doin it no more because my lock up is higher but thats how you know when your a lowrider(86bluemcLS)


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@May 8 2011, 02:29 PM~20508767
> *You know you're a lowrider when you see a cop, and expect to get pulled over!
> *


NO THATS JUST BEING MEXICAN  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## onone (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Biggy_@Mar 1 2006, 03:20 PM~4955049
> *you know your a lowrider when you go through a drive thru and dont order drinks cuz you need to free up your switch hand.
> *


never order drinks in the big body haha


----------



## jonny blaze (Mar 16, 2008)

Ur a Lowrider when you got all ur shit before u got a car.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONSTERGATE1_@May 8 2011, 01:16 PM~20508393
> *You know your a lowrider when,every time the sales ads for the different tire companies come out ,the first tire size you look for is P 155 80R 13 white wall  .
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats the truth!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Shizzle_@Mar 1 2006, 09:57 AM~4951686
> *you know your a lowrider when you eat ramen noodles and bologna sandwiches for 6 months and put the extra money in the car
> *


aint that the fuckin truth, Either you dont got that problem or you look somolian :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 7 2011, 03:40 AM~20501847
> *you now your a lowrider when you have you car all torn apart in the garage and have your mom yelling at you when are you going to put it out side becuase she cant do laundry with the parts in the way of the machienes- me :biggrin:  (still live at home 16 years old)
> *


naw you can tell your a lowrider when you have your own place, family, and still have lowriders  The responsbilites of life has made or broke alot of people :yessad:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 04:03 PM~20515849
> *naw you can tell your a lowrider when you have your own place, family, and still have lowriders   The responsbilites of life has made or broke alot of people :yessad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 8 2011, 01:18 PM~20508704
> *What the hell? :roflmao:
> *


lol spellcheck homie :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Sep 25 2007, 12:08 PM~8867523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5:


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@May 7 2011, 10:49 PM~20505635
> *You know your a lowrider when you tried to name your new baby girl Caprice.
> or when your pissed off & tired when the alarm goes off at 5 a.m. for work but wake up BEFORE the alarm goes off at 5 a.m. for a show
> *


hahahah thats so damnn true bcuz my mom says i cant wake up to go to skeeww but when it comes up to a car show im up and readyy


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@May 8 2011, 01:29 PM~20508767
> *You know you're a lowrider when you see a cop, and expect to get pulled over!
> *


so true :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Mar 3 2006, 06:30 PM~4971628
> *when u kno which buisness u can drive by an see what ur car looks like
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8+May 8 2011, 01:29 PM~20508767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: :werd: And Im in Law Enforcement and still get this reaction!!!


----------



## D-BOY R.O (Feb 28, 2011)

you know your a lowrider when you and your wife each have a lowrider car and all your kids have lowrider bikes.


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

When you watch westcoast movies just to see the lowrider scenes :cheesy:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SOME PEOPLE ARE BORN LOWRIDER'S....SOME FOLLOW THE GAME AFTER THERE EXPOSED TO IT.....TWO DIFFERENT WAYS


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Special Brew_@May 8 2011, 04:00 AM~20506418
> *You know you're a Lowrider when: You get sent to war and the first thing on your list to bring is your favorite switch (pancake) from your ride. HAHA.
> 
> 
> ...


the pancake is my fav too  Semper Fi


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

i am guilty of about 90% of these. :roflmao: 

you know your a lowrider when........you dont buy tires in sets of 4, but by "how many can you get?"


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

when you prefer a bouncy ride over a smooth one. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@May 10 2011, 02:22 PM~20523807
> *when you prefer a bouncy ride over a smooth one. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Feb 27 2006, 07:09 PM~4941126
> *you know you're a lowrider, when you got chrome parts chillin in your living room on display
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ruedogg8_@May 8 2011, 02:29 PM~20508767
> *You know you're a lowrider when you see a cop, and expect to get pulled over!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

you know your a lowrider when you have a collection of truucha,young hoggs,and cali swinging tapes not dvds in your room stack of lowrider magazines,and you happen to know most of the car owners by name that be in the tapes like red rooster,May may,switch man and you live in another state.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Mar 1 2006, 09:00 PM~4956295
> *you'll go 20 miles out of the way to follow another lowrider just to give it to him
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

You know your a lowrider when you always by stuff for your lolow,instead of buying stuff for everyday living!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

You know your a lowrider when you see a DONK and just want to shoot the driver in the face. Or no wait thats everybody. Sorry. :happysad:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@May 10 2011, 07:21 PM~20525658
> *you know your a lowrider when you have a collection of truucha,young hoggs,and cali swinging tapes not dvds in your room stack of lowrider magazines,and you happen to know most of the car owners by name that be in the tapes like red rooster,May may,switch man and you live in another state.
> *


guilty :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ragrider 1966_@May 8 2011, 06:50 AM~20506817
> *you also know your a lowrider when your  "cars to do list " is longer than your grocery list.
> *


i eat free 5 days a week at work what grocery list? :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: 

and my cars to do list is longer than the car at the moment


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

YOU KNO U A LOWRIDER WHEN U DRIVE DOWN THE STREET AND DRIVE AROUND THE SPEED BUMPS


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

YOU KNOW U a lowrider when u have some fresh zeniths in ya living room just waitn till u get another car to put em on


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86_monte_carlo_@Mar 2 2006, 08:39 PM~4964011
> *u kno ur a lowrider when u dream of puttin hydros on exotic cars
> *


 :twak: i been lowridin since the 70"s and neva had any dreams or thoughts like that


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@May 12 2011, 12:10 AM~20535531
> *YOU KNO U A LOWRIDER WHEN U DRIVE DOWN  THE STREET AND DRIVE AROUND THE SPEED BUMPS
> *


or you know the route that has the least amount of speed bumps,pot holes or hard dips in the road period


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

when your coffee table is a sheet of glass on top of a stack of 100 spokes


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

u know ur a lowrider when u when you ask how long does it take to get somewhere in minutes, and then you tell them you will be there 20 min later than that


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

If your cell phone got cut off today cuz you spent too much money at the Cinco De Mayo Show last weekend.. :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 12 2011, 01:23 AM~20535746
> *when your coffee table is a sheet of glass on top of a stack of 100 spokes
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You know your a lowrider when you visit and autozone and an o'riellys auto parts and the co-workers know you by face and name and let you know they are out of cylinoids,but we have some ball joints in stock.


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

u kno ur a lowrider when u got a over sized club plaque hangin over ur fire place as a decoration or ur kids car bed has real spokes on it


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

you know your a lowrider when you put more money into your car than you do in a relationship!! :biggrin: 

or you know when your a lowrider when your hands,shirt etc. all smell like hydraulic oil :happysad: :0


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 03:03 PM~20515849
> *naw you can tell your a lowrider when you have your own place, family, and still have lowriders   The responsbilites of life has made or broke alot of people :yessad:
> *


very true


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

you know you a lowrider when your known to other non lowriders or your girlfriends older family memebers and friends as the lowrider man or guy with car that bounces.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+May 12 2011, 12:23 AM~20535746-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

You know your a real LOWRIDER when your show or event gets cancelled because your a lowrider


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

know your a lowrider when you dont buy a car for what it is, you buy it for what your gunna turn it in to.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 12 2011, 10:47 PM~20543309
> *know your a lowrider when you dont buy a car for what it is, you buy it for what your gunna turn it in to.
> *


real talk :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

when you get pulled over by the cops...... just to have a picture taken


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 12 2011, 11:47 PM~20543309
> *know your a lowrider when you dont buy a car for what it is, you buy it for what your gunna turn it in to.
> *


X3


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 12 2011, 11:47 PM~20543309
> *know your a lowrider when you dont buy a car for what it is, you buy it for what your gunna turn it in to.
> *


OMG. thats the best post, you hit that right on the nose! that is so true i look at alot of peices of junk and cant wait to fix it up and raise eye browse! Especially the shit talkers!


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

I remember back in the early 90's you knew you was a lowrider when you recorded every music video that had a lowrider in it.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence+May 12 2011, 02:22 AM~20535611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: :werd: 


SO SO True...


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@May 13 2011, 08:00 AM~20544740
> *I remember back in the early 90's you knew you was a lowrider when you recorded every music video that had a lowrider in it.
> *


on VHS to boot :biggrin:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when you build a car and try to sale it for a ridiculous price but you really need to get rid of it


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@May 12 2011, 04:06 PM~20539785
> *you know your a lowrider when you put more money into your car than you do in a relationship!!  :biggrin:
> *


guilty.. i kept putting off proposing and the wedding date :biggrin: ..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 12 2011, 12:22 AM~20535611
> *or you know the route that has the least amount of speed bumps,pot holes or hard dips in the road period
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@May 12 2011, 10:47 PM~20543309
> *know your a lowrider when you dont buy a car for what it is, you buy it for what your gunna turn it in to.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@May 11 2011, 07:38 AM~20528780
> *You know your a lowrider when you see a DONK and just want to shoot the driver in the face. Or no wait thats everybody. Sorry.  :happysad:
> *


x2 Can't stand a fucking DONK


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@May 12 2011, 04:06 PM~20539785
> *you know your a lowrider when you put more money into your car than you do in a relationship!!
> *


 
:around: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

You know youre a lowrider when you got a brand new set of 155/80/13s just chillin in your bedroom...


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> I remember back in the early 90's you knew you was a lowrider when you recorded every music video that had a lowrider in it.


 
lmao!!:rofl::rofl:
da truth!!!


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

matttatts said:


> know your a lowrider when you dont buy a car for what it is, you buy it for what your gunna turn it in to.


I do that everytime i buy a new car.:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## jayardee (May 24, 2011)

you know you're a lowrider when you're starving but have a clean ride..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

jayardee said:


> you know you're a lowrider when you're starving but have a clean ride..


 lmao.. living off cereal and dollar menu..


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

your 2nd passenger knows to sit on the passenger side so you can get better 3 wheel action:cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

When for what ever reasons you can't drive any of your cars an you get to work in a lowrider bike cause you can't just have a regular bike true story fuck the haters


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

That's what I been doing for 4 wheeks while my car gets fixed


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

matttatts said:


> on VHS to boot :biggrin:





Cuban Dave said:


> I remember back in the early 90's you knew you was a lowrider when you recorded every music video that had a lowrider in it.


Had like ten tapes full!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: and used to play them when we had parties at the spot


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO (Oct 7, 2010)

jayardee said:


> you know you're a lowrider when you're starving but have a clean ride..


:inout::yes:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

when you go to the Sema show and spend more time in the parking lot, looking at a bone stock Monte Carlo LS.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

when you rush to the hospital because your grandma is on her death bed…….. to ask her if you can have her 76 glasshouse when she passes.


Not that I would do that…… :scrutinize:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when u take apart pumps and clean them in the kitchen sink with hot water and soap.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

SupremePA said:


> when you rush to the hospital because your grandma is on her death bed…….. to ask her if you can have her 76 glasshouse when she passes.
> 
> 
> Not that I would do that…… :scrutinize:


Moist! Lol


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

SupremePA said:


> when you rush to the hospital because your grandma is on her death bed…….. to ask her if you can have her 76 glasshouse when she passes.
> 
> 
> Not that I would do that…… :scrutinize:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

*too funny*




SupremePA said:


> when you rush to the hospital because your grandma is on her death bed…….. to ask her if you can have her 76 glasshouse when she passes.
> 
> 
> Not that I would do that…… :scrutinize:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

when u pull your lowrider outa the garage to your driveway just to sit and 'look at it' while drinking a beer ofcourse!


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

Your rides sits nowhere near low sometimes higher than stock on little bitty wheels and hops


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

when your driving your daily on a bumpy road and your doing the afterbounce mouvements in your seat like if its juiced


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

You don't want to work on your ride that day(black hole).Then you start thinking to your self about hitting the switches.Next thing you know, your in the garage turning wenchs to get that ride mobing!!!!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

:roflmao::rofl::thumbsup:


AMB1800 said:


> when your driving your daily on a bumpy road and your doing the afterbounce mouvements in your seat like if its juiced


 :rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

You know your a lowrider when you sneeze and call in sick for work, but no matter how bad you feel you've never missed a single club meeting!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

nueve5 said:


> Your rides sits nowhere near low sometimes higher than stock on little bitty wheels and hops


stating the obvious there pal


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

AMB1800 said:


> when your driving your daily on a bumpy road and your doing the afterbounce mouvements in your seat like if its juiced


ya even though theres no bounce in the daily


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> ya even though theres no bounce in the daily


there is if u live anywhere near chicago!!every single street full of 8 inch potholes!!:yessad::420:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PURA SANGRE said:


> there is if u live anywhere near chicago!!every single street full of 8 inch potholes!!:yessad::420:


damn.. thats gotta suck when you in the low


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

PURA SANGRE said:


> there is if u live anywhere near chicago!!every single street full of 8 inch potholes!!:yessad::420:


x2


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> damn.. thats gotta suck when you in the low


hell yea bro been lucky never been pulled over for swerving mofos would probably think i was drunk!!:rofl:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> x2


 whats up joe:wave: were you at the buzz bomb i didnt see u


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

when you get splashed with hydraulic fluid the first time you changed a cylinder.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

PURA SANGRE said:


> whats up joe:wave: were you at the buzz bomb i didnt see u



Nahh didn't make it out there that day. I heard it was a good show though.

x2 on sitting the car at the end of the driveway and just sitting on the porch staring at it lol


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

When you can't fit your dailies in your garage.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

1mexikan said:


> When you can't fit your dailies in your garage.


 :yes::yes:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

You know your a Lowrider when you sell your HOT ROD to build another LOWRIDER!


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You know your a lowrider.When your hydraulic pumps heads get upgraded, and you dont throw away your old ones, but they becomes house hold items. Like a piggy bank or it stores nuts and screws. When the only time you visit a closed school or walmart parking lot to practice hitting your switches.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nahh didn't make it out there that day. I heard it was a good show though.
> 
> x2 on sitting the car at the end of the driveway and just sitting on the porch staring at it lol


 cool... check out the chitown lowriders thread my silver caddy did a lil chipping at the buzz bomb


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


>


sup homie still waiting on puting the skirts on my coupe!


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when you dont have a daily for yourself but got a lowrider car hahahahah


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

On long rides. You know another use for a big gulp or Gatorade bottle after its empty!


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Wickeddragon68 said:


> You know your a Lowrider when you sell your HOT ROD to build another LOWRIDER!


 X2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

when your hommies know if your not out riddin your probly at home wrenchin


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: GREAT TOPIC!!!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

when for no reason you may just go outside to the garage
to hit a few switches.

when yur coming down your street and the nieghborhood kids
tell you to hop it, even the ones that are like two years old.

or a random little kid from your hood nicely and respectfully comes
to you drive way and asks politely if you will please hit a switch.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> when for no reason you may just go outside to the garage
> to hit a few switches.
> 
> when yur coming down your street and the nieghborhood kids
> ...


in the winter i do it alot just for no reason hit some switches in the garage!!:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

PURA SANGRE said:


> in the winter i do it alot just for no reason hit some switches in the garage!!:thumbsup:


:roflmao:me too.. sometimes i'll stop right in the middle of a movie to go out and get a couple liccs in..


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

-when you are sittin in a pnuematic office chair and pretend to hit a switch while you lower your chair.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

you're at a stop light and you get really pissed off
cuz you see a low at the light too,
but youre in the daily and didnt realize it till
you reached from switch to give it to him.


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Antdawg said:


> U know you're a lowrider when you brace yourself for a bump no matter what kind of car you're in


 hahahahaha i thought i was the only one who did that...hahaha glad im not alone


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

when you walk pass 3 lowriders to get in your dailie and hit a switch and roll out......


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

When you have to park halfway in the street so your girl doesnt scrape the bottem of the door on the curb.


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

when you take the long way home because its smoother.......or drive out of the way to avoid that bumpy road....lol


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

when you give a warning to people standing in front of your ride so when you hit the front it dont scare the shit out of them:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BLVDCRUISER said:


> u think a car show is more important then ______________ (fill in with something ur girl wants u to do)





BLVDCRUISER said:


> you check the weather before u go out for a cruise


done both of those.and still do the second one.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

BLVDCRUISER said:


> u think donks are the anti christ


yup. thats me.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

When every room in your house has some sort of car parts. 

When you make things out of useless or broken car parts like a wire wheel table or hydraulic pump lamp.

When you've got a 1 or more sets of wire wheels for every car you own.

When almost all the pictures hanging in your house are lowrider related.

Whenever you get a model car, you make sure no matter what it take or what you have to cut, that it sits low.

When your neighbors see you pull your car to the end of the driveway and immediatly pull their cars off the street because they KNOW there will be some 3 wheeling, scraping, gas hopping going down.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YOU NO WHEN YOU POSTPONE YOU KID BAPTISUM SO YOU CAN MAKE A SHOW


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

PURA SANGRE said:


> when u pull your lowrider outa the garage to your driveway just to sit and 'look at it' while drinking a beer ofcourse!


every weekend:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:TRU I JUST PULLED IT BACK IN


dirttydeeds said:


> every weekend:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:TRU I JUST PULLED IT BACK IN


:roflmao::roflmao::h5::h5:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

when u put a car together in 3 weeks (paint,interior,hydros,sounds,interior) TUNE UP (PLUGS WIRES WATER PUMP FUEL PUMP GAS LINES BRAKE LINES WHEEL CYLINDERS and brakes and detailed the engine )ALL DONE IN 3 WEEKS 

68 CHEVY


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

when 95% of your pictures in your camera are of your car, carshows... 5% family, other..


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

maximus63 said:


> when 95% of your pictures in your camera are of your car, carshows... 5% family, other..


Aint that the truth!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

twin60 said:


> when u put a car together in 3 weeks (paint,interior,hydros,sounds,interior) TUNE UP (PLUGS WIRES WATER PUMP FUEL PUMP GAS LINES BRAKE LINES WHEEL CYLINDERS and brakes and detailed the engine )ALL DONE IN 3 WEEKS
> 
> 68 CHEVY


looking good bro, I want one of dem :naughty:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

spikekid999 said:


> when you travel 432 miles one way just for a show/picnic


 guilty.

i brought a chrome bike pedal and fiber cloth with me when i went to viset my stepdad.:rofl:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

gordolw4life said:


> WHEN YOU WEAR YOUR CLUB SHIRT EVERY WHERE YOU GO REPRESENTING YOUR SHIT


GUILTY! shit im wearing mine right now.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Az Lowrider said:


> when u press the computer desk chair handle to make the chair go down and make the sound of a hydraulic as its going down:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TOPFAN said:


> When you do shit like this.........


been there . phx lrm 2010.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

DJLATIN said:


> We need one for "YOU KNOW YOU AREN'T WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW THAT CHEVROLET MAKES MONTE CARLOS"
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


or when you mistake a el camino for a cadillac product. :scrutinize:

some fool from the newspaper claims hes the car king in northern az and mixes up a fucking chevy for a cadi...


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> looking good bro, I want one of dem :naughty:


come buy this one :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

when at work your hittin every damn corner on 3 while scrapin the shit out of it with these bitchez right here:










 if not, you gotta try it haha


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

dont forget 3 wheelin the shopping cart in every isle while at the Market?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> dont forget 3 wheelin the shopping cart in every isle while at the Market?


hahaha true true :rofl:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> dont forget 3 wheelin the shopping cart in every isle while at the Market?


lol so true... its even funnier when ur by yourself, ppl think ur fucked lol...


i came up with a good one at the gas station the other day...

you know you're a lowrider when you go to get gas in your freshly washed ride and the gas pump offers you the option for a car-wash and you get offended


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> lol so true... its even funnier when ur by yourself, ppl think ur fucked lol...
> 
> 
> i came up with a good one at the gas station the other day...
> ...


or you know ur a tru lowrider when you go to pump gas in the regular
car. and the gas attendant says "man i aint seen you drive that car
in a long time, wheres the lowrider"


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

you know you a lowrider when you nieghbor has a pemnent tire mark in is lawn from every time you avoided the pot holes infront of his house.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You know you a lowrider when you dont always see yourself outside of your lowrider so like to pass be convenient stores with big glass or mirrors to see reflection in the glass or yourself in the mirror passing by.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> You know you a lowrider when you dont always see yourself outside of your lowrider so like to pass be convenient stores with big glass or mirrors to see reflection in the glass or yourself in the mirror passing by.


x63


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

call that window shoping :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

U KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN THE BABYS  CRIB IS USED TO HOLD ALL YOUR EXTRA CHROME PARTS TILL THE CAR GETS BACK FROM THE SHOP


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

maximus63 said:


> when 95% of your pictures in your camera are of your car, carshows... 5% family, other..


THATS ME THE WIFE E WAS LOOKING THREW MY CAMERA SAID Y DO U HAVE EVERY SHOW U GO TO BUT NO PICS OF THE FAMILY EVENTS!!!! I SAID THATS Y I BOUGHT U THE VIDEO CAMERA SHE SAID THATS WHT SHE HAS ME FOR:rofl::rofl::twak::twak:


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

When you have a framed picture of your ride, right next to the family picture.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

AMB1800 said:


> when at work your hittin every damn corner on 3 while scrapin the shit out of it with these bitchez right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

Cuban Dave said:


> you know you a lowrider when your known to other non lowriders or your girlfriends older family memebers and friends as the lowrider man or guy with car that bounces.


:yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AMB1800 said:


> when at work your hittin every damn corner on 3 while scrapin the shit out of it with these bitchez right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 man i thought i was the only 1 lol


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

You know your a lowrider when you spend more time on layitlow then any other web site (even if you dont like the new version) uffin:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> You know your a lowrider when you spend more time on layitlow then any other web site (even if you dont like the new version) uffin:


Now thats hilarious lol good one


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

fullsize67 said:


> You know your a lowrider when you spend more time on layitlow then any other web site (even if you dont like the new version) uffin:


LMAO!! That so true!!


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL!! Guuilty!!! Thats me!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you know your a lowrider when you set your alarm clock to go to work at 7:14 cuz thats your wheel size


----------



## DeuceDeuce (Jan 12, 2011)

When you gots the Mrs sittin' in the trunk wit' you eatin' breakfast while you clean the fresh whitewalls at 0600 in the mornin' ..


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

You know you're a lowrider when you are rocking white walls on you import car or mini van


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

when you go to hotrod shows and don't win trophies.


j/p don't really care bout trophies. was at a local fair/car show this weekend. Been going to it for like 10 or 12 years. 
Always have the hotrodders surrounding my car but no trophy. This year I lost to a 91 primered s10 with a chrome air intake and a 84 stock firebird :rofl:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

dirttydeeds said:


> U KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN THE BABYS  CRIB IS USED TO HOLD ALL YOUR EXTRA CHROME PARTS TILL THE CAR GETS BACK FROM THE SHOP


Got my first on the way, had to clear out what used to be my parts room so it could be the baby room. I tried to sneak some parts on a shelf in the closet the other day....I got my ass chewed.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

Cuban Dave said:


> You know you a lowrider when you dont always see yourself outside of your lowrider so like to pass be convenient stores with big glass or mirrors to see reflection in the glass or yourself in the mirror passing by.


Lol I love doin that


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

xSSive said:


> Got my first on the way, had to clear out what used to be my parts room so it could be the baby room. I tried to sneak some parts on a shelf in the closet the other day....I got my ass chewed.


LMFAO:rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

fullsize67 said:


> You know your a lowrider when you spend more time on layitlow then any other web site (even if you dont like the new version) uffin:


:yes::roflmao:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Usually an average daily driver knows their basic malfunctions that go bad on a regular like, muffler,alternator,battery,flat tire,power steering,and changing your oil,only a lowrider knows what a ball joint is,and replaces it as often as a flat tire.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You know you a lowrider when, you cant wait to get home, to check your door for the that UPS paper sticker, on your door, that say attempt to deliver today at 1opm.And if you didnt get it, you rush to get on layitlow, to ask the guy in the, vehicle parts thread, to message him " how much longer till my part gets finished?"


----------



## HiredDriver (Nov 12, 2010)

When people look in your trunk, see all the batteries, and ask you how does your car run on electric power!! ??


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You know your a lowrider when you come to a car show without your car and your still known by everyone there.


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

CHROME BILL BEFORE THE PHONE BILL!


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lyfaluxury said:


> CHROME BILL BEFORE THE PHONE BILL!


:thumbsup: 

when red means right...
you get into the house and forget to pull your quick disconnect so you run outside...
you buy stock in bleachy white and solenoids (which used to be only a couple dollas)


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

when you order parts and you aint even got the car yet lol


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

When you buy car video games like Midnight club just to build lowriders


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

When you are driving somewhere and you turn around because you see an impala,g body,or anything you can make into a lowrider.half the time car ain't for sale or you don't need it or anything can't afford it __


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> When you are driving somewhere and you turn around because you see an impala,g body,or anything you can make into a lowrider.half the time car ain't for sale or you don't need it or anything can't afford it __


LMAO so true.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

When you see the potential in any lowrider style car rollin the streets. you call it a projects. Non lowriders call it a bucket


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

juangotti said:


> When you see the potential in any lowrider style car rollin the streets. you call it a projects. Non lowriders call it a bucket


quoted for truth


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

when u see a brand new car and immediately try to figure out how to lower it or juice it


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

You go to a hot rod car show, park your ride, then watch as the white folks act like there's an invisible barrier there because they just can't see how "one of those cars" got into the show.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

...when you gripe about negative stereotypes but make no effort to influence 'them' to think otherwise.


----------



## lagrande (Aug 11, 2010)

DamnGina said:


> YOU KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN THE BEST PART OF THE MOVIE MACHETE WAS THE LOWRIDERS LOL :biggrin:


N the yellow one is from san anto just sayin


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TRUDAWG said:


> you know you're a lowrider, when you got chrome parts chillin in your living room on display


WORD i can relate


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

you know your lowridin when you get in your daily and reach for switchs


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

.TODD said:


> you know your lowridin when you get in your daily and reach for switchs


or have spare switches and hydro parts littering your glovebox...


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Lmao this topic is good mine is in the middle of a frame wrap and I stole 2 kids bedroom and garage don't forget to mention side of house and that's not including extra parts evrywhere in between lowrider is the only way


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

.TODD said:


> WORD i can relate


My bedroom LOL!

[URL=http://s395.photobucket.com/albums/pp38/yellowstallion1/car%20pics/?action=view&current=sideofmybed.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YOU NO YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOUR WIFE ALWAYS TELLS YOU TO GET THESE DAM A,ARMES OUT


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin::roflmao:


TRUDAWG said:


> you know you're a lowrider, when you got chrome parts chillin in your living room on display


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when ur telling people how to drive there car(passenger seat driving)watch out for that dip........slow down............theres a cop........o shit!!!! well maybe i do that to my girl lol


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

blkrag said:


> Lmao this topic is good mine is in the middle of a frame wrap and I stole 2 kids bedroom and garage don't forget to mention side of house and that's not including extra parts evrywhere in between lowrider is the only way


:yes:uffin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

in my liveing room










behind the couch










in the spare bedroom










in the kitchen


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You know your a lowrider when anytime you see another lowrider break down on the street you feel can knowbody help them in distress but another lowrider. Cause only they would know your problem


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> in my liveing room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: mufucka usin the *nice* towels for them parts too, meanwhile usin whatever for the dishes :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

You kno ur a lowrider when you have spare parts for lowriders sitting around that you don't need


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

^you kno ur a lowrider when^


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

hahahahahaha Guilty......


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

don't know if anybody has said these yet but ....
You know your a lowrider when you can't resist but to 3wheel those brand new white walls and when you do you get mad cus there was a show the next day you wanted to show them off at..... Or you know your a lowrider when you think every car from GM should have came in a convertible model


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

you know your a lowrider when your driving around and break ur neck when you see an old impala,regal,monte carlo,lincoln,ect sitting up.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

HA HA TRU STORY MY LADY ALWAYS TELLS ME I BET IF YOU WHERE IN YOUR RIDE YOU WOULD GO CLOWN HIM AND I SAY YUP !


loster87 said:


> you know your a lowrider when your driving around and break ur neck when you see an old impala,regal,monte carlo,lincoln,ect sitting up.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

hope she doesnt see this, but when you have the money to buy a project and start a whole restoration yet explain to her theres no money for a wedding yet


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

and that one was post 1000


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

u kno ur a lowrider when u take backroads to look in peoples backyards to fins something sitting there


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

brn2ridelo said:


> in my liveing room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the other side of my roomhttp://


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Cuban Dave said:


> the other side of my roomhttp://


:worship:


----------



## Mendy404 (Jun 26, 2011)

I could get some idea about Vehicles.
Thank You....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

impalaray said:


> hope she doesnt see this, but when you have the money to buy a project and start a whole restoration yet explain to her theres no money for a wedding yet


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> or have spare switches and hydro parts littering your glovebox...


:yessad:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Low-63-impala said:


> When you have to park halfway in the street so your girl doesnt scrape the bottem of the door on the curb.


:yessad: hells ya


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

maximus63 said:


> when 95% of your pictures in your camera are of your car, carshows... 5% family, other..


X2:biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YOU NO YOUR A LOW RIDER WHEN YOU MOMS SPORTS A CLUB SHIRT TO FAMILY PICNICS AND DOES HOUSE WORK IN IT MOMA CYNTHIA FROM STREETSTYLE C.C LA


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

CHUKO 204 said:


> :yessad: hells ya


So true but now I just let her out before I park to avoid that i spent too much money on the paint


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

When you throw bIg "I" at everyone that says was up to you. Example I play basketball and we got 2nd place last year,in the newspaper picture I threw up the" I" ,newspaper guy says dude you won 2nd place not 1why are you throwing up the 1?I says bIg I baby INDIVIDUALS he still didn't get it lmao


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> When you throw bIg "I" at everyone that says was up to you. Example I play basketball and we got 2nd place last year,in the newspaper picture I threw up the" I" ,newspaper guy says dude you won 2nd place not 1why are you throwing up the 1?I says bIg I baby INDIVIDUALS he still didn't get it lmao


lmao


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

loster87 said:


> you know your a lowrider when your driving around and break ur neck when you see an old impala,regal,monte carlo,lincoln,ect sitting up.


i dont know about the g bodys but the impalas:thumbsup:


----------



## goodride55 (Jun 26, 2011)

you know your a lowrider when, you make up a family emergincy at work so you can leave cuz your homie told you about a car he saw at the junk yard


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

goodride55 said:


> you know your a lowrider when, you make up a family emergincy at work so you can leave cuz your homie told you about a car he saw at the junk yard


lol...I have had about 9 grandmas pass away already.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

goodride55 said:


> you know your a lowrider when, you make up a family emergincy at work so you can leave cuz your homie told you about a car he saw at the junk yard


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

goodride55 said:


> you know your a lowrider when, you make up a family emergincy at work so you can leave cuz your homie told you about a car he saw at the junk yard


LMAO That was good,LOL I did that before:roflmao:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

When you check craigslist every 30 minutes to look for gbodys impalas ect. Always looking for cars you dont need.that's me


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:45min:roflmao::run:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> When you check craigslist every 30 minutes to look for gbodys impalas ect. Always looking for cars you dont need.that's me


x59


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

goodride55 said:


> you know your a lowrider when, you make up a family emergincy at work so you can leave cuz your homie told you about a car he saw at the junk yard


hahahaha i did something like that, i told my boss i wasnt feeling good then went to go get my new project towed to the house lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bigbeanz702 said:


> don't know if anybody has said these yet but ....
> You know your a lowrider when you can't resist but to 3wheel those brand new white walls and when you do you get mad cus there was a show the next day you wanted to show them off at..... Or you know your a lowrider when you think every car from GM should have came in a convertible model


or had the convertible option :biggrin: or should have all come with t-tops or big moonroofs stock


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

impalaray said:


> hope she doesnt see this, but when you have the money to buy a project and start a whole restoration yet explain to her theres no money for a wedding yet


:bowrofl: lol getting my interior done in a week but the wedding :dunno:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

when you walk into a joint with a drink spilled all over the crotch of you shit lookin like ya pissed yo pants, and ya dont realy mind cuz thats how it do in a lowrider


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You know you a lowrider when the only time you will willingly wake up on a Saturday or Sunday is to wash your lowrider before a car show or lowrider picnic. But will complain an have an attitude any other Saturday or Sunday morning if they wake you up cause the woman need a ride to the mall,grocery store or church


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

You know you're a lowrider when you fail in most of your responsibilities in life.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:rofl:


Fried Chicken Eater said:


> You know you're a lowrider when you fail in most of your responsibilities in life.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

When Your interior is super clean except for that spot on your headliner above driver seat.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

You know your a lowrider when you ol'lady has to register on lay it low just to talk to you. Or post up the honey do list on lay it low so you can see it.


----------



## KDFinOKC (Jul 27, 2011)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> You know your a lowrider when you ol'lady has to register on lay it low just to talk to you. Or post up the honey do list on lay it low so you can see it.


 I knew posting on LayitLow would get your undivided attention....it is either post your "to do list" here or dip me in chrome. Love you dear and your mistress...lowriders. Goodtimes Oklahoma.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> You know your a lowrider when you ol'lady has to register on lay it low just to talk to you. Or post up the honey do list on lay it low so you can see it.


:roflmao::rofl:


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when after sex you make your girlfriend/wife. Go unhook your battery charger butt naked. Or you've stoped in the middle of sex. To make sure you don't over charge your batteries


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

This wont be popular.

You know you're a lowrider when actually own one.

\story.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

When you ask everyone you meet ( so do you own any old cars?in your head you are thinking hopefully this vato got an old impala rag in good condition in his backyard that I can snatch from for a couple of benjis


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You know your a real lowrider when,you can hop your own car at car shows, and not hand the single hopping switch to the shop owner thats holding the measuring ruler to hop it for you.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Cuban Dave said:


> You know you a lowrider when the only time you will willingly wake up on a Saturday or Sunday is to wash your lowrider before a car show or lowrider picnic. But will complain an have an attitude any other Saturday or Sunday morning if they wake you up cause the woman need a ride to the mall,grocery store or church


i know that feeling too well.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Cuban Dave said:


> You know your a real lowrider when,you can hop your own car at car shows, and not hand the single hopping switch to the shop owner thats holding the measuring ruler to hop it for you.


 Tru that homie i hit my own switch!


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Bump


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

You know your a lowrider when your at Pick and Pull,in the foreign car section looking for p155/80r/13 white walls,and you dont even own a foreign car


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU STOCK PILE WHITE WALL 13'S AND BUY UP EVERY HYDRO PART YOU CAN OFF CRAIGSLIST... EVEN IF YOU KNOW YOU DONT NEED IT.*


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*you know you're a lowrider when you have* *all the collection of CALI SWANGIN'S vol 1-50*


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

Cuban Dave said:


> You know you a lowrider when the only time you will willingly wake up on a Saturday or Sunday is to wash your lowrider before a car show or lowrider picnic. But will complain an have an attitude any other Saturday or Sunday morning if they wake you up cause the woman need a ride to the mall,grocery store or church


:roflmao::yes:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

you no your a lowrider when you have your lady change the batterie when your at work


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't get this one. But my cupholders are clean because I don't let no one bring anything into my car. 



matttatts said:


> when you walk into a joint with a drink spilled all over the crotch of you shit lookin like ya pissed yo pants, and ya dont realy mind cuz thats how it do in a lowrider


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU STOCK PILE WHITE WALL 13'S AND BUY UP EVERY HYDRO PART YOU CAN OFF CRAIGSLIST... EVEN IF YOU KNOW YOU DONT NEED IT.*


:yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Cuban Dave said:


> You know you a lowrider when the only time you will willingly wake up on a Saturday or Sunday is to wash your lowrider before a car show or lowrider picnic. But will complain an have an attitude any other Saturday or Sunday morning if they wake you up cause the woman need a ride to the mall,grocery store or church


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

this topic still goin


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

when you just wanna go dippin in your fresh ride whenever you hear an oldie playing


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

twin60 said:


> when u put a car together in 3 weeks (paint,interior,hydros,sounds,interior) TUNE UP (PLUGS WIRES WATER PUMP FUEL PUMP GAS LINES BRAKE LINES WHEEL CYLINDERS and brakes and detailed the engine )ALL DONE IN 3 WEEKS
> 
> 68 CHEVY





KAKALAK said:


> looking good bro, I want one of dem :naughty:


u can have this one homie ill give u a good deal


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> you no your a lowrider when you have your lady change the batterie when your at work


 :roflmao: ain't that the truth I done that so many times lol


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU STOCK PILE WHITE WALL 13'S AND BUY UP EVERY HYDRO PART YOU CAN OFF CRAIGSLIST... EVEN IF YOU KNOW YOU DONT NEED IT.*


bet!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

twin60 said:


> u can have this one homie ill give u a good deal


:shocked: In due time :yes:


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

funny shit TTT


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

u know youre a lowrider when the lowrider culture is fading but youre still staying strong. when some ppl switched car trends but youre still sittin on 13s
lowridin since 99


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

you know your a lowrider: When you use backing plates for coasters on ur coffe table (guilty)


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

allan73cadi said:


> when you just wanna go dippin in your fresh ride whenever you hear an oldie playing


Or...

You know you're a lowrider when you get an erection on crenshaw and then go around a dumpster and start beating off to a 84 regal.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> you no your a lowrider when you have your lady change the batterie when your at work


Or...



You know you're a lowrider when you are penetrating some firme hyna and you hear a lowrider drive by and you pull your pee pee out of the hole and quickly run out the house to see it drive away.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

matttatts said:


> when you walk into a joint with a drink spilled all over the crotch of you shit lookin like ya pissed yo pants, and ya dont realy mind cuz thats how it do in a lowrider


Or....

You know you're a lowrider when you walk into a joint with shit stains and mud butt all over your pants because you were hopping your lowrider when the taco bell dinner activated and didn't hold up so well. You didn't care and kept hopping cause that's what lowriders do.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

jayardee said:


> you know you're a lowrider when you're starving but have a clean ride..


Or...


You know you're a lowrider when you have to become a contract killer for the Korean mafia because they have an accelerated lowrider building program based on kills.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

bumpercheckin said:


> when youre bored at work or school and pretend that your pens and pencils are switches...
> 
> when you make hydraulic noises going down the stairs
> 
> ...


Or...

bored at school so you jack off thinking about lowriders

you make hydraulic noises for each time you stroke your cock

You wear your club shirt when you get horny because lowriding and sex are close. 

Forget to pick your kids up from school because you are jerking off in the garage to your 86 Cutty.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

Antdawg said:


> You know you're a lowrider when you go to the autozone and as soon as you walk throught the door they tell you they're out of solenoids


Or...


When you go home and find your club partners are banging your girl friend and you're okay with it because they are going to paint your car.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

this is getting weird


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

gasman said:


> this is getting weird


Werd em up son.


----------



## El Chingon 53 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hell Yeah hey Are!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

you no your a tru lowrider when you tell your lady to get lost its sunday


----------



## general 83 (Nov 2, 2011)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> bullshit aside u a true rider wen u have a show quality ride and u not afraid to drive the bitch cus u don want ur crome or pain to get fucked up wy build a show car wen u cant really drive it its good wen people say dam look at that car i seen it at such and such show and his out there enjoy ur car and still bring home the trophys thats just my imput


×2 Well put homie


----------



## general 83 (Nov 2, 2011)

You know your a lowrider when your wife/gf has 3 days from leaving the hospital giving bitrh to your kid and instead of helping out you go to the show


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> Or...
> 
> bored at school so you jack off thinking about lowriders
> 
> ...




*lmao....!


*


Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> When you go home and find your club partners are banging your girl friend and you're okay with it because they are going to paint your car.



*THATS FUCKEN SAD........................................ LMFAO!!*


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

when you bump music from 20 years before you were born.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*WHEN EVERY CAR YOU OWN IS OLDER THAN YOU ARE.....*


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BLVDCRUISER said:


> you check the weather before u go out for a cruise


YOU KNOW UR A LOWRIDER WHEN U GET EXCITED ABOUT CRUISIN AND NOT CHECK THE WEATHER


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Que?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> Or...
> 
> You know you're a lowrider when you get an erection on crenshaw and then go around a dumpster and start beating off to a 84 regal.


:rofl: i spit out my drink to this one


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

....when you go to the wrecking yard...see a junker with wire wheels on it and immediately run to the trunk to see if any of the setup was left in it.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

tmack6 said:


> ....when you go to the wrecking yard...see a junker with wire wheels on it and immediately run to the trunk to see if any of the setup was left in it.



*LMAO... I HAVE DONE THAT SHIT BEFORE....*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*YOU KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU CANT SLEEP THE NIGHT BEFORE A SHOW OR CRUIZE. CUZ YOU HAVE BATTERIES TO CHARGE AND THINGS TO IMPROVE......*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU TAKE THE SUBWOOFERS OUTTA THE TRUNK AND THROW IN A SPARE TIRE INSTEAD. *


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> Or...
> 
> 
> When you go home and find your club partners are banging your girl friend and you're okay with it because they are going to paint your car.


Hahahahahaha.....this shit is funny


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

impalaray said:


> hope she doesnt see this, but when you have the money to buy a project and start a whole restoration yet explain to her theres no money for a wedding yet


yea IV had to try to convince my girl twice all ready LOL still not married but starting. Another build LOL!!!!


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

Good shit.....LMAO

You know......when a rodder asks if you were to sell the parts car in the back and you tell him no that it is the donor for your lowrider. 

True story, that happened to me last summer.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

You know your a lowrider when stopped at a light you keep your left foot on the brake and pump the gas to get the ass moving. lol I used to do this in highschool.

You know your a lowrider when you get your first car and the first thing you do to it is pull all the springs out to lower it as much as you can. I did this with my first car, 77 murc broham. also in highschool. lol


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

KingDavid said:


> You know your a lowrider when stopped at a light you keep your left foot on the brake and pump the gas to get the ass moving. lol I used to do this in highschool.


Or...

You know you're a lowrider when you're at the light and the hyna riding shot guns want to give your a BJ, but you want to keep your left foot on the brake and pump the gas to make people think you're cooler the a cucumber..




toker1 said:


> yea IV had to try to convince my girl twice all ready LOL still not married but starting. Another build LOL!!!!


You know you're a lowrider when you neglect your girl and she starts banging rich dudes b/c she's tired of losers. 




BrownAzt3ka said:


> *YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU TAKE THE SUBWOOFERS OUTTA THE TRUNK AND THROW IN A SPARE TIRE INSTEAD. *


Or...

You know you're a bucket lowrider when you can't bump a system b/c you carry spare parts in the trunk.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Tha amazing caucasian is a fuckin douche.....

Quit hating u piece of shit.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> Or...
> You know you're a bucket lowrider when you can't bump a system b/c you carry spare parts in the trunk.


*A SPARE TIRE WILL GET YOU HOME.... SUBWOOFERS WONT. *


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

when you stop driving ur lac for a month and the light bill goes down $40+


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

U know ur a lowrider when u got more pics of ur ride than u do of anything else.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

baldylatino said:


> Tha amazing caucasian is a fuckin douche.....
> 
> Quit hating u piece of shit.


Or...

You know you're a lowrider when you are latino with a bald head. 



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *A SPARE TIRE WILL GET YOU HOME.... SUBWOOFERS WONT. *


Or....

You know you're a lowrider when you haven't figured out that you can pay an annual fee of roughly $115 for AAA service and get 8 free tows up to 100 miles each (to be shared between you and your significant other).


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Tripple A comment well said......


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> You know you're a lowrider when you haven't figured out that you can pay an annual fee of roughly $115 for AAA service and get 8 free tows up to 100 miles each (to be shared between you and your significant other).


*I have a similar plan thru my insurance... but i hate to have my cars towed... shit always gets banged up or fucked up. so the less anyone else touches my ride the better. *


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

ABRAXASS said:


> Tripple A comment well said......


Or...

 



BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I have a similar plan thru my insurance... but i hate to have my cars towed... shit always gets banged up or fucked up. so the less anyone else touches my ride the better. *


Or...

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-man-burned-to-death-in-wreck,0,2406885.story


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

It's easier to have my shit towed home and work on it in the comfort of my driveway/garage than to be underneath that bitch in the middle of the street with my legs severed off by a texting tween.......


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Every week it's a new part going on the ride!!
That's how i know i'm a lowrider!!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:roflmao:


Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> Or...
> 
> You know you're a lowrider when you're at the light and the hyna riding shot guns want to give your a BJ, but you want to keep your left foot on the brake and pump the gas to make people think you're cooler the a cucumber..
> 
> ...


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Tha amazing caucasian is a fuckin douche.....
> 
> Quit hating u piece of shit.


Or...

You know you wish you were a lowrider when all you can do is hate on everyone cooler than you......................and a cucumber.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> Every week it's a new part going on the ride!!
> That's how i know i'm a lowrider!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

When u name ur dogs 64 and 63


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> When u name ur dogs 64 and 63


Or...

You know you're a lowrider when you fantasize about lowriders when 64 is humping 63.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

KingDavid said:


> Or...
> 
> You know you wish you were a lowrider when all you can do is hate on everyone cooler than you......................and a cucumber.


Or...

You know you know you're a lowrider when you get hated on by the Primm NV president of the most respected car club on Earth: Cali Image.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Tha Amazin Caucasian said:


> Or...
> 
> You know you know you're a lowrider when you get hated on by the Primm NV president of the most respected car club on Earth: Cali Image.


cali who??:dunno:


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

you know you're a lowrider when you know every plate glass window within 10 miles of you're house. because the reflection of you're ride look so damn nice, and you cant stop looking


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

china rider said:


> you know you're a lowrider when you know every plate glass window within 10 miles of you're house. because the reflection of you're ride look so damn nice, and you cant stop looking



*YOUR SIGNATURE IS ONE... "THE ONLY THING HARDER TO GET RID OF THAN MY LOWRIDERS WAS MY EX WIFE" LOL*


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

YOU KNOW UR A LOWRIDER WEN U MOVE OR LOOKIN INTO GETTIN A HOUSE U DONT REALLY CARE AS MUCH HOW DA HOUSE LOOKS,,U JUZ MAKE SURE IT HAS A GARAGE OR CONCRETE FLOOR OUT SOME WERE SO U CAN WORK ON UR RIDE


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *YOUR SIGNATURE IS ONE... "THE ONLY THING HARDER TO GET RID OF THAN MY LOWRIDERS WAS MY EX WIFE" LOL*


im glad you like that brother lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

IMPALA863 said:


> YOU KNOW UR A LOWRIDER WEN U MOVE OR LOOKIN INTO GETTIN A HOUSE U DONT REALLY CARE AS MUCH HOW DA HOUSE LOOKS,,U JUZ MAKE SURE IT HAS A GARAGE OR CONCRETE FLOOR OUT SOME WERE SO U CAN WORK ON UR RIDE



*True...
*


china rider said:


> im glad you like that brother lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

You know your a lowrider when you turn tax time into a holiday to buy you stuff for your car


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:inout::inout::thumbsup:ttt


86bluemcLS said:


> You know your a lowrider when you turn tax time into a holiday to buy you stuff for your car


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> cali who??:dunno:


:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

You know you're a lowrider when you watch movies just to see the lowrider scenes


----------



## donz67 (Aug 31, 2009)

you know youre a lowrider when you spend $80 on your shoes and you spend $2200 on your cars shoes....

you know youre a lowrider when you are eating top ramen while staring at your new setup.......and youre staring at it becasue its on the kitchen table.....:biggrin: uffin: :yes:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

You're a lowrider when you hear any Zapp and Roger song and it makes you want to hit switches


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YOU NO YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOUR KIDS TELL YOU TO TURN AROUND AND HOP ON THAT FOOL DAD!


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> YOU NO YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOUR KIDS TELL YOU TO TURN AROUND AND HOP ON THAT FOOL DAD!


lol


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> YOU NO YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOUR KIDS TELL YOU TO TURN AROUND AND HOP ON THAT FOOL DAD!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> YOU NO YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOUR KIDS TELL YOU TO TURN AROUND AND HOP ON THAT FOOL DAD!


:rofl:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

.......and youre staring at it becasue its on the kitchen table.....:biggrin: :puffin: :yes:[/QUOTE said:


> aint that the truth !!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

You know your a lowrider when your only t-shirts are club shirts...Wifey says wear a different shirt...:dunno:

Or when the kids are battling hitting switches on there toy cars......


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> YOU NO YOUR A LOWRIDER WHEN YOUR KIDS TELL YOU TO TURN AROUND AND HOP ON THAT FOOL DAD!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

86bluemcLS said:


> You know your a lowrider when you turn tax time into a holiday to buy you stuff for your car


:boink:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

You know your a lowrider when you see a donk or any ol skool car on big rims and get mad


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

china rider said:


> you know you're a lowrider when you know every plate glass window within 10 miles of you're house. because the reflection of you're ride look so damn nice, and you cant stop looking


 lol!!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

you know your a lowrider when your driving and u look a mile up the street and see a lowrider tipp'n as well as knowing what kind of car it is before it gets close


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

you know your a lowrider when your making up excuses just to drive it and taking the long routes


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

You know ur a lowrider when you posted a comment in here more than once lol


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

You know you're a lowrider wen the girlfriend makes you sell it to get married..... then you get a better one an tell her its hers lol

84 CUTTY SOLD....... 93 95 CADDY BOUGHT


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

when your kids ridin shotgun and everytime you move your free hand,they staring to see if your gonna hit the switch..


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

Or...

YOU KNOW YOU'RE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU USE TO BE A GANG BANGER AND NOW LOWRIDE SO THAT YOU DON'T GO BACK TO YOUR OLD WAYS AND COMMIT FELONIES ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

fatboy209 said:


> You know you're a lowrider wen the girlfriend makes you sell it to get married..... then you get a better one an tell her its hers lol
> 
> 84 CUTTY SOLD....... 93 95 CADDY BOUGHT


You know your a lowrider when you give up the girl 4 the ride. 

When you play "Lowrider" by War & "Let Me Ride" by Dr. Dre least twice a day.

Edit: You know your a lowrider when you dropped 300 into your car and you got holes in your shoes.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

You know u a lowrider wen u keep a phone charger n the garage have car parts everywhere and take the long way everywhere u go just to cruise... and wen most of ur paycheck goes to gas and car parts :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when your ridin in your daily and your kids tell your to "make it hop dad":rofl:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> YOU KNOW UR A LOWRIDER WEN U MOVE OR LOOKIN INTO GETTIN A HOUSE U DONT REALLY CARE AS MUCH HOW DA HOUSE LOOKS,,U JUZ MAKE SURE IT HAS A GARAGE OR CONCRETE FLOOR OUT SOME WERE SO U CAN WORK ON UR RIDE


:yes:tru dat


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

you know your a lowrider when you start kandy painting and chroming all your furniture and kids toys ...


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> you know your a lowrider when you start kandy painting and chroming all your furniture and kids toys ...


I thought about pinstriping my daughters crib :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Playboy206 said:


> I thought about pinstriping my daughters crib :biggrin:


:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Playboy206 said:


> I thought about pinstriping my daughters crib :biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> you know your a lowrider when you start kandy painting and chroming all your furniture and kids toys ...


NO SHIT !!!!:roflmao:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Dunno if this been said already, but i think its great when you go someplace new and people you dont know comes to you, of all dozen people there, askin if the cool ass car parked outside is yours, again, between dozen of neons n such. Makes me hella proud. 
Even thou my only drivable car is still a primered project that still needs shit loads to be up to my standards  makes me feel like im doin it right.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

You know your a Lowrider when you reach in your pocket to get some feria and you find a couple Sockets LoL


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

Mafioso1988 said:


> You know your a Lowrider when you reach in your pocket to get some feria and you find a couple Sockets LoL


:uh: what's that?


----------



## Chevrolac (Dec 8, 2009)

biggeazy-e said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> i think that speaks for a lot of us....lol


:yes:


----------



## Chevrolac (Dec 8, 2009)

Yung Fundi said:


> :uh: what's that?



:uh:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

you know your a lowrider when you sell drugs and wear mickey mouse gloves


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

8fifty said:


> you know your a lowrider when you sell drugs and wear mickey mouse gloves


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Yung Fundi said:


> :uh: what's that?


Really? Money


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

You bring all your batteries in on a cart to be charged and they ask how many semis you're driving.


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

You know ur a lowrider when u introduce your 3 day old daughter to the lacc. 

Or when u take ur other daughter to school and she request u hit tha switch when she get out.

Or u propose to ur lady in Vegas the week of the show just to have a reason to go every year 

Or u judge ppl based on how clean there white walls are lol


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

505transplant said:


> Really? Money


Thank you! SMH


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lmfao these are some of my new favorite ones! Thanx for the idea of an Anniversery the week of the super show ha ha!!



QUEEZY said:


> You know ur a lowrider when u introduce your 3 day old daughter to the lacc.
> 
> Or when u take ur other daughter to school and she request u hit tha switch when she get out.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Mafioso1988 said:


> Lmfao these are some of my new favorite ones! Thanx for the idea of an Anniversery the week of the super show ha ha!!


*X2 BAHAHAAHAHHAHHAHAHA!*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Mafioso1988 said:


> You know your a Lowrider when you reach in your pocket to get some feria and you find a couple Sockets LoL



*IS THAT WHY IM MISSING SOCKETS?* :rofl:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

QUEEZY said:


> You know ur a lowrider when u introduce your 3 day old daughter to the lacc.
> 
> Or when u take ur other daughter to school and she request u hit tha switch when she get out.
> 
> ...



:h5:Hahahaa:h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Dunno if this been said already, but i think its great when you go someplace new and people you dont know comes to you, of all dozen people there, askin if the cool ass car parked outside is yours, again, between dozen of neons n such. Makes me hella proud.
> Even thou my only drivable car is still a primered project that still needs shit loads to be up to my standards  makes me feel like im doin it right.


Haha. That's right player


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

KOs, chips, wheels, car parts, etc. all over the house?

And one room used only to store accessories?

And lo los are the only rides parked in the garage?

:dunno:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^thats classic! Got a set of wheels with tires stacked one over the other with a cushion on top in my home entrance inside, used as a waitin seat, n next to the door (inside too) a new set of 4 of skinny whites, again, one on top of each othr, used as a ''coat hanger'' pretty handy actualy, you lay'em on there in a circle, you can fit way more thsn the usual wall hanger  n the smell of new rubber is goooowd.


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

Ur a true rider when you spend ur first fathers day out with the family in ur CLUB SHIRT and no shows or club things going on


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

or when your 3 year old daughter goes shopping with her mom and they come home with these cause my kid said daddy could use these :roflmao::roflmao:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

regallowlow187 said:


> or when your 3 year old daughter goes shopping with her mom and they come home with these cause my kid said daddy could use these :roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Niiiice! Thats what im talking about!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

QUEEZY said:


> Ur a true rider when you spend ur first fathers day out with the family in ur CLUB SHIRT and no shows or club things going on


or your closet consists of only club shirts in different colors....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHEN YOU PUT HIGH DONK RIDES IN {UGLY AS HELL FEST} :yes::nicoderm:


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

You know ur a rider when ur drivein in ur daily and ur about to pass a lowrider and u reach for switches that arent there


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

or when your daily HAS switches


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

86bluemcLS said:


> You know your a lowrider when you see a donk or any ol skool car on big rims and get mad


:yessad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

mhiggy911 said:


> You know ur a rider when ur drivein in ur daily and ur about to pass a lowrider and u reach for switches that arent there


LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> or when your daily HAS switches


Yup!



Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL


Haven't done this one yet..

When riding in somethign "stock" feels wierd. then it's relaxing (no looking for cops, no bracing yourself to bounce, no old v8 makidn noise and smells..) Then you wake up (you fall asleep in stock cars) and figure, "I gotta get back to my ride!"

WHen everybody in the city knows you by your ride(s)

WHen minitruckers tell YOU to hit the switch b/c their air ride is boring.

When you can't run classic tags or collectors insurance b/c you ride too many miles in ayear.

You have a k/o hammer in the trunk or backseat.

People at Autozone thought you drove a semi truck gettign a free charge on 4+ batts til you bought a charger.

People at autozone know your name, phone number for waranty, and make/model as soon as you step in the their door w/o asking.

You switched to polypaks and are thrilled b/c there's no more puddles in your driveway

you have a welders plug flopping aroudn somewhere near you license plate maybe even blocking it as you dip down the street, 

your ol lady knows enough to build at least a decent street car by herself.

She also falls in love w/ flake paint, gold wheels, and chrome undercarraiges.

She also makes fun of "half assed efforts" she sees around the city after "knowing the difference"

She then starts telling you what you shoudl do to your ride and starts kicking $$ to do it w/.

You have to budget your hobby w/ the family in mind.

You don't budget your hobby w/ your family in mind.

you don't use your rearview (always at awkward angles wheres it's out fo focus or/and there's a big chrome plaque back there!

You can smoke in the house, daily, anywhere but the lolo. unless its trees.

your moms/or wife/gf scared to ride w/ you

Only thing you drink is water in your ride (doesn't stain)

You have a caddy and dump the face when puttign in gas people ask (so can' you fit more in there that-a-way?)

You've been in physical altercations b/c a ****** said,"you ain't shit, your rims are too small. What are those TENS?" Wtf is a ten? wish that movie never came out, but I keep em clean thank you.

Your club shirt is on a hanger along with your buisness/formal shirts ties and sweaters.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^some Damn good ones homie lol


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Mafioso1988 said:


> ^^^some Damn good ones homie lol


x2

lol


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> Yup!
> 
> 
> Haven't done this one yet..
> ...


DEEP MAN, DEEP. :nicoderm:


----------



## QUEEZY (Mar 23, 2010)

U kno u a true rider when u check lay it low more than your Fb lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

QUEEZY said:


> Or u judge ppl based on how clean there white walls are lol


:happysad: I do this! I hate seeing yellow ass WW on a clean ass lowlow!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

QUEEZY said:


> U kno u a true rider when u check lay it low more than your Fb lol


u kno ur a true rider when you dont even have facebook :nicoderm:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> :happysad: I do this! I hate seeing yellow ass WW on a clean ass lowlow!!  :nicoderm:


i see it way too often... SOS PADS and 30seconds each wheel is all you need! its liek a dollar for a whole box of SOS pads! 
and TIRE SHINE!!! PLEASE! TIRE SHIIIIIIINE FOR FUCK SAKES! lol


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> u kno ur a true rider when you dont even have facebook :nicoderm:


X2


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

When you see little old ladys driving 80s caddys,lacs or g-bodys.An you start ti picture what you would do w/ it.

an to go along w/ above......

You look in the papers for "old lady driven" cars for sale.Just incase it WAS that caddy or that lac that you seen.LOL


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

baggedout81 said:


> When you see little old ladys driving 80s caddys,lacs or g-bodys.An you start ti picture what you would do w/ it.
> 
> an to go along w/ above......
> 
> You look in the papers for "old lady driven" cars for sale.Just incase it WAS that caddy or that lac that you seen.LOL


Lol :yes:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

truth 




lowrider_cutlass said:


> u kno ur a true rider when you dont even have facebook :nicoderm:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> u kno ur a true rider when you dont even have facebook :nicoderm:


i love this one lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> i see it way too often... SOS PADS and 30seconds each wheel is all you need! its liek a dollar for a whole box of SOS pads!
> and TIRE SHINE!!! PLEASE! TIRE SHIIIIIIINE FOR FUCK SAKES! lol


*
SAD TO SEE SOME PEOPLE ROLLING IN PRIMER CARS AND CANT EVEN KEEP THEY'RE WIRE WHEELS RUST FREE OR WHITEWALLS CLEAN... I'VE SEEN IT ALL TOO WELL...*


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

QUEEZY said:


> U kno u a true rider when u check lay it low more than your Fb lol


X2


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> u kno ur a true rider when you dont even have facebook :nicoderm:


X100 for me!! Lol


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> SAD TO SEE SOME PEOPLE ROLLING IN PRIMER CARS AND CANT EVEN KEEP THEY'RE WIRE WHEELS RUST FREE OR WHITEWALLS CLEAN... I'VE SEEN IT ALL TOO WELL...*


I don't hate on homies who got primered rides but god damn homie clean ur rims n tires!!!


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

Mafioso1988 said:


> I don't hate on homies who got primered rides but god damn homie clean ur rims n tires!!!


You aint lying at least with clean rims it has potential that when it gets painted or people will think to say I cant wait t see how it look when it gets painted.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

Cuban Dave said:


> You aint lying at least with clean rims it has potential that when it gets painted or people will think to say I cant wait t see how it look when it gets painted.


X2 :yes:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> SAD TO SEE SOME PEOPLE ROLLING IN PRIMER CARS AND CANT EVEN KEEP THEY'RE WIRE WHEELS RUST FREE OR WHITEWALLS CLEAN... I'VE SEEN IT ALL TOO WELL...*


Man this is the troof! I rolled my 64 primered all over town but damn I kept her clean!! White walls white chrome spokes glistening!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## waytoolow (Jul 20, 2012)

Agreed!


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

You know your a true lowrider when you get home and you still feel bouncy lol


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

When you know how many songs it takes to get somewhere.


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Special Brew said:


> When you know how many songs it takes to get somewhere.


best one yet !!! :rofl:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

when you always remember and associate 13x7 when figuring the dimensions for your battery rack to fit the group 31's,,,,,,,,,
when you hear anything x 12 and know the calculation right off the top of your head and associate it with voltage out of habit........
when you keep a stack of 155.80x13's in the storage room for the (just in case) times.............
when you know how much steel plate to buy for a frame wrap and can lay out the templates so there is a very small pile of drop steel (extra metal) left over when all the pieces are cut........
when one of the first things you look at when someone has dayton emblems on their wheels is to see if they are frontin or not with some chinas.........
when you are at work and lowrider (war) comes on and it makes the day a little better........


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

Special Brew said:


> When you know how many songs it takes to get somewhere.


on the real!!!!LMAO!


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

lakewood213 said:


> when you are at work and lowrider (war) comes on and it makes the day a little better........


 ohh Yeah... :h5:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Mafioso1988 said:


> I don't hate on homies who got primered rides but god damn homie clean ur rims n tires!!!






Cuban Dave said:


> You aint lying at least with clean rims it has potential that when it gets painted or people will think to say I cant wait t see how it look when it gets painted.





817.TX. said:


> Man this is the troof! I rolled my 64 primered all over town but damn I kept her clean!! White walls white chrome spokes glistening!!  :nicoderm:



TRUE! NOTHING SEXIER THAN SOME SHINEY CHROME AND SUPER CLEAN WHITEWALLS...... 

SOMEONE ASKED ME ONE TIME: "WHAT KIND OF WHITEWALL TIRES DO YOU BUY?? YOU'RS ARE ALWAYS REALLY BRIGHT AND WHITE"...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

When you find chunks of granith from the town center paved roads stuck on your crossmember 

As for the primer...my daily is a project, with juice and everything, but still a long way to go, and in shitty gray primer. 
Gotta say that i try my best to keep at least tires n glass clean, but at times is difficult. Gotta also say that last month i kept it in the garage until i had time to wash it as it was too much, i rather used the bicycle LOL


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Special Brew said:


> When you know how many songs it takes to get somewhere.


:werd: :rofl:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

lowrider_cutlass said:


> u kno ur a true rider when you dont even have facebook :nicoderm:


I just started gettin on there and now I'm hooked :burn:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

You know you're a lowrider when you would rather roll a done out 59 rag than a Ferrari or lambo


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I say being a lowrider you'd roll almost anything on juice rather than a ferrari, lambo etc....
Doesnt need to be a rag 58 to 64 chevy.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

payfred said:


> I just started gettin on there and now I'm hooked :burn:


come back homie :facepalm: lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

when your ol lady gotta chase you down b/c you always take off wit the smoke to hit switches in the driveway, wipe something off, stare at it, etc...

I carry a nailfile, 20oz bottle of soapywater, 20ozbottle or clean water, and a fresh towel EVERYWHERE just for that simple reason. I'm 100% again Ceasar Garcias.. (dirty whitewalls) Ask anybody in my club here, I've saved each member at least once or twice before cruising or a show. We be at the car wash I be scrubbin away.. lols til the file breaks or splits..:facepalm:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> when your ol lady gotta chase you down b/c you always take off wit the smoke to hit switches in the driveway, wipe something off, stare at it, etc...
> 
> I carry a nailfile, 20oz bottle of soapywater, 20ozbottle or clean water, and a fresh towel EVERYWHERE just for that simple reason. I'm 100% again *Ceasar Garcias.. (dirty whitewalls) *Ask anybody in my club here, I've saved each member at least once or twice before cruising or a show. We be at the car wash I be scrubbin away.. lols til the file breaks or splits..:facepalm:



:roflmao: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## 87LuxurySportElco (May 14, 2012)

You know ur a lowrider When you got lowrider spreads and girls hung all in your garage.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

WHEN YOU GET PULLED OVER BY THE PLACA AND HE'S TELLS YOU DONT YOU THINK YOUR A LITTLE TO OLD FOR THIS CRUISEN ON CINCO DE MAYO, GOT ME FOR HITTEN MY SWITCH WHILE DRIVING MY TROKITA. I TOLD THAT FOOL HELL NO YOUR ONLY AS OLD AS YOU FILL, I WAS 51 YEARS OLD WHEN HE ASK ME THAT ,TOLD HIM I BEEN CRUISEN SINCE I WAS 16 YEARS OLD.


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj (Aug 15, 2007)

Love this topic....get down homies..real talk!!!!!!


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

When you ask the bank for a $70,000 loan to buy a 59 rag impala (instead of a late model luxury car or truck)


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

70K??? Thats more like big pimpin.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

You know you're a lowrider when you develop a problem called "hoarding"....

I find myself hoarding daytons, marzocchi's, whitewall tires and other stuff.... hno:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

True. Id be hoardin if i had more money, or collecting. 
For odd reasons id love to have my own little set up museum in my magazines/gadgets room....some bad ass set ups that would be best suited on a car is what it is, but id love to do it.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

when your late to your own wedding trying to fix a dump


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

vouges17 said:


> when your late to your own wedding trying to fix a dump


deezam. you're brave!


when you cuss your car out the whole time you're building it, but all the restless nights, scrapppin your pockets, busted knuckles, sore joints/backs, surprises etc. are completely forgotten the second you start it up and hit the switch.

When your dog has a lowrider affiliated name. I've seen Dayton, hydro, Switch, etc.. I had to break the chain wit "Ralo". lolz


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> True. Id be hoardin if i had more money, or collecting.
> For odd reasons id love to have my own little set up museum in my magazines/gadgets room....some bad ass set ups that would be best suited on a car is what it is, but id love to do it.


HELL YEAH BRO. I LIKE THE DIFFERENT STUFF... LIKE THE SETUP IN YOUR RIDE.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

when you grab your dog by the front legs and make em bounce while making the zzzt zzzzzt!! sound


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

vouges17 said:


> when your late to your own wedding trying to fix a dump


Lolz! Ive been late to everywhere to fix whatever on the car...double lolz.

BrownAzteka, thanx! Much appreciated.


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

love this topic!:rofl:

paying the chrome bill before the student loan bill is what i do now


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Lolz! Ive been late to everywhere to fix whatever on the car...double lolz.
> 
> BrownAzteka, thanx! Much appreciated.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

kasem1963 said:


> love this topic!:rofl:
> 
> paying the chrome bill before the student loan bill is what i do now


*MY BUDDY DROPPED OUTTA SCHOOL AND BLEW HIS STUDENT LOAN MONEY ON HIS RIDE..* :rofl:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

When your looking at houses.An one of the key selling points is that it"Has to be able to fit my car in" along w/ all my other shit to work on it

When you see a new car w/ a different color you havent seen before.An you try to imagine it on a low

Or when a friend talks about the new 22s he just got for his daily.An all you can think to your self is DAM wonder how many used sets of Daytons he could have bought


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> When your looking at houses.An one of the key selling points is that it"Has to be able to fit my car in" along w/ all my other shit to work on it
> 
> When you see a new car w/ a different color you havent seen before.An you try to imagine it on a low
> 
> Or when a friend talks about the new 22s he just got for his daily.An all you can think to your self is DAM wonder how many used sets of Daytons he could have bought


HAHA FOR REAL...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

what a dumbass.


BrownAzt3ka said:


> *MY BUDDY DROPPED OUTTA SCHOOL AND BLEW HIS STUDENT LOAN MONEY ON HIS RIDE..* :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> When you ask the bank for a $70,000 loan to buy a 59 rag impala (instead of a late model luxury car or truck)


 :facepalm:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

DJLATIN said:


> :facepalm:


tHaT sAyS iT aLL:shh:


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

You have a spare set of 13's chillin in your living room!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

baggedout81 said:


> When you see a new car w/ a different color you havent seen before.An you try to imagine it on a low


:roflmao:

....when you think to yourself "damn, that ride would look clean on 13s".


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

86bluemcLS said:


> You know your a lowrider when you see a donk or any ol skool car on big rims and get mad


 X 5.20


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

You know your a lowrider when......you drive a lowrider


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

You know you're a lowrider when:

You're living room is full of bikes and/or parts of bikes.


You see a an old guy has a yard sale an you stop to see if maybe he has an old schwinn in his garage and try to buy it.

When you buy spokes,tires, or KO's even if you don't really need them.

When you get pulled over and the cop tell you the reason I stoped you is because you're bumper is to low


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

genuinechevy said:


> You know you're a lowrider when:
> 
> You're living room is full of bikes and/or parts of bikes.
> 
> ...


Actually, that is when you know you are a cyclist and have no need for car parts.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else said it but you know your a Lowrider when You read the Rotting away Impala/Classics fest and you start to cry lol


----------



## 80 GRAND (Nov 4, 2011)

you know your a lowrider when go into your garage durring the winter and start hitting swicthes acting like its summer:inout:


----------



## lowlowboy (Apr 10, 2011)

You know ur a lowrider when ur dippin ur looking for cop s


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

You know you a lowrider when you see somebody hoppin and you want to haul ass and hit'em up


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WHEN AFTER I POST THIS IM DRIVE MY TRUCK TO THE LOCAL CIR k STORE LOCK THE FRONT DROP THE BACK ... read some car mag


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

and watch the pepoles ck it out


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

When you watch Corvette Summer for the first 15 minutes then turn it off.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

When you look for a house to buy the only square footage you care about is in the garage


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> When you watch Corvette Summer for 15 minutes then turn it off.


:yes:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^ not really.....when you only look at the part where the lowridrs pick him up for 10 times in a row just to hear the gate pumps spinnin...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> When you look for a house to buy the only square footage you care about is in the garage


Always


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

Jtap20 said:


> u know ur a real lowrider when u watch the first ten minutes of Sunday Driver Daily


 GUILTY


----------



## Courage (Feb 16, 2012)

You know you're a lowrider when you own/Rewatch/skip to the car scenes of Boyz in the Hood (For the Touch of Gold), LA Mission, Boulevard Nights, Set it Off, Sunday Driver, Training Day.


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

YOU KNOW YOURE A LOWRIDER WHEN YOU GET 3 BATTERY CHARGERS FOR CHRISMAS


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

When u walk in the house with a huge box with Christmas presents inside and your kids ask if there car parts. 

Made hiding the gifts this year easy.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

texas12064 said:


> When u walk in the house with a huge box with Christmas presents inside and your kids ask if there car parts.
> 
> Made hiding the gifts this year easy.


Exactly! lolz

When your parts closet gets sacrificed to hide kids x-mas presents

WHen your friends at the parts store been wondering bout ya b/c you haven't been there in a few months due to x-mas

when you trade 14" rims for 13"s and are thrilled shitless.

when you consider accumulators due to unwanted ashing of blunts in your carpet from bouncing.

You get bonus sex from spouse for selling off/clearing out surplus parts to make room for her.

you're 140lbs with change in your pocket, however you have godlike strength in short bursts from breaking rusted/stripped bolts, lifting heavy parts, shifting trannies and motors around, etc wokring on cars by yourself your whole life.

You, your child or pet has a lowrider affiliated name or nickname.

Every car you've owned is terrible on gas.

You've ruined half you wardrobe w/ oil/grime so that pile is "work clothes", a load you only wash once in a while and you keep adding to it.

^^^ THis load includes coogi, marc ecko, southpole, trukfit, and many other expensive brands you've ruined.

You got a pair or more of "work" jordans that look like you've bodyworked 20 cars in the same day in em.

your car brings back memories for most ppl.

somebody in your family had one of your car when you were little

you have a cadillac.... With dual flowmasters or glasspacks.

Your abs lights stays on b/c its not even hooked up.

you can't ride uniroyals or milestars b/c they rub th eskirts on your fleetwood

theres a lighter and ashtray in each bakc door of your vehicle (caddies and tc's only!)

this topic makes you smile


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

80 GRAND said:


> you know your a lowrider when go into your garage durring the winter and start hitting swicthes acting like its summer:inout:


just did that yesterday!



lowlowboy said:


> You know ur a lowrider when ur dippin ur looking for cop s


Even in your daily, I'm just used to it now..

Or when you put together a cd of songs just for the lolo, never even sees the interior of any other car..

WHen you hear certain songs and picture dippin down the block in your lolo to em.. I do this w/ alot of new music until it gets put on a cd.. smh


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow,, those are some good ones


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

texas12064 said:


> When u walk in the house with a huge box with Christmas presents inside and your kids ask if there car parts.
> 
> Made hiding the gifts this year easy.


Hahaha too true. Had so many packages come this month it felt like Christmas for the ride.


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I keep my car at my shop, so first thing every morning when I open up, that's the first thing I check out , turn on the lights , and just smile !! It's gonna be a good day !! Z from Hawaii


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

When u spend your new years eve with your son watching lowrider youtubes to ring in the new year.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> You, your child or pet has a lowrider affiliated name or nickname.
> .....
> You've ruined half you wardrobe w/ oil/grime so that pile is "work clothes", a load you only wash once in a while and you keep adding to it.
> .....
> You got a pair or more of "work" jordans that look like you've bodyworked 20 cars in the same day in em.


Hahaha....good ones man!
My latest pup i called switch LOL
As for the rest...spot on.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Today at frys an old old man gave me the international hand signal to hit the switches. I locked up the ass then gave a couple chips to the front. He nodded his head and smiled.


----------



## UNOME (Feb 29, 2008)

You know your a lowrider when....... your six year old ask if we are going to a car show in the morning when he see the sun out. EVERY SINGLE DAY IN THE SUMMER TIME:yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You know your a lowrider when......

You try to do business with another lowrider enthusiast and all they wanna do is haggle you on the price to the point you wanna kick them in the neck, cuz the reality is most are broke and dreamers anyways.....

There's no money in lowriding.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> You know your a lowrider when......
> 
> You try to do business with another lowrider enthusiast and all they wanna do is haggle you on the price to the point you wanna kick them in the neck, cuz the reality is most are broke and dreamers anyways.....
> 
> There's no money in lowriding.


Lol


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

you know you're a lowrider when you ask ?s from others and they ignore you bcuz you haven't hit enough switches or burnt out solenoids or "met" up to go cruisin so I say to those "riders" fuck all yall guess yall didn't start from day 1 just woke up one day and was full grown lowriders!!!!!!!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

You know you're a lowrider when you write a paragraph and no one has any idea what you just said.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> you know you're a lowrider when you ask ?s from others and they ignore you bcuz you haven't hit enough switches or burnt out solenoids or "met" up to go cruisin so I say to those "riders" fuck all yall guess yall didn't start from day 1 just woke up one day and was full grown lowriders!!!!!!!


theres no excuse for not cruisin homie


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

When you look at an Impala beyond hope and think "I CAN PROBABLY FIX THAT"


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

When you know any old classic car would make a good lowrider


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

you know your a lowrider, when you have to decide really, really hard, if your going pay on your  daily car payment or use that money for more important thing... buying parts your low low..


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

you know your a lowrider when you get in an argument with the wife and you talkin shit until you notice the wife heading towards the garage with a hammer "then" you start whining like a bitch "wwwwhhhhaaat youuu goinnn innnn there for :tears:


----------



## moderndaycholo84 (Aug 28, 2009)

You know ur a lowrider when u carry 2x4 blocks in ur trunk just in case hno:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

buzzy wuzzy said:


> you know your a lowrider when you get in an argument with the wife and you talkin shit until you notice the wife heading towards the garage with a hammer "then" you start whining like a bitch "wwwwhhhhaaat youuu goinnn innnn there for :tears:


no....daz just whooped lol,,,keep da bish in check or else she gettn da lead hammer like a donkey punch lol


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You know your a lowrider when.......

You spend more time on this bullshit site then in your garage. 

Get off the computer and go spend the extra 5 minutes making your car look decent.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You realize your a lowrider when......

You go to a lowrider show and everything looks realitively the same.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

SIX1RAG said:


> You realize your a lowrider when......
> 
> You go to a lowrider show and everything looks realitively the same.


 hey man don't be so hard on those cats maybe they just need a sponsor lol lol


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

IMPALA863 said:


> no....daz just whooped lol,,,keep da bish in check or else she gettn da lead hammer like a donkey punch lol


 i agree with pokemon. keep her in check


----------



## rizzoid64 (Sep 24, 2009)

When u really don't care that your girl just broke up with u(today) first thing u think about is more time to work on your ride! Woman come n go,lol


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

you still have about 100 or 2 lowrider magazines fm the 80s & 90s that your old lady can't get you to depart from!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

When you come across parts and buy them for a car you "might" get in the future.....:happysad:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You might be a lowrider when......

You show up at a car show, clean on 13's and the old heads say "you ruined that car" as there standing near a tubbed out bel air with a roll cage and no dash board.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

When you look at any old car and imagen it laying frame on 13's.


----------



## buzzy wuzzy (Mar 11, 2009)

you know you're a lowrider when you don't wanna go to your friends b-day party bcuz its winter and you can't drive the low low


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

dj short dog said:


> When you come across parts and buy them for a car you "might" get in the future.....:happysad:



That is me exactly. Sometime I have to fight the urge. Must be strong...must be strong......


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

It puts a smile on your face when the city bus pulls up,stops and drops the front end.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> You might be a lowrider when......
> 
> You show up at a car show, clean on 13's and the old heads say "you ruined that car" as there standing near a tubbed out bel air with a roll cage and no dash board.


O man I hate that shit when I'm talking to Hot Rodders at work and they tell hydraulics r stupid and it ruins the car blah blah blah but they have the nerve to talk so Highly of a Tubbed out Classic they r building Im like r u serious?!?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Mafioso1988 said:


> O man I hate that shit when I'm talking to Hot Rodders at work and they tell hydraulics r stupid and it ruins the car blah blah blah but they have the nerve to talk so Highly of a Tubbed out Classic they r building Im like r u serious?!?


Just look at all the cars BOYD ruined.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Caballo said:


> That is me exactly. Sometime I have to fight the urge. Must be strong...must be strong......


yea especially if it's nos still in the GM box!!! I be like...hno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

dj short dog said:


> yea especially if it's nos still in the GM box!!! I be like...hno:


I go bananas for NOS stuff


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

when you only log on layitlow so you can see the pictures


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

TORONTO said:


> u kno ur a true rider when you dont even have facebook :nicoderm:


I 2nd that


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You know your a lowrider when.....

You could remember when the car was actually low, Circus cars didnt exist, and Hydraulic shops actually offered customer service with satisfaction.


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> You know your a lowrider when.....
> 
> You could remember when the car was actually low, Circus cars didnt exist, and Hydraulic shops actually offered customer service with satisfaction.


LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

WHen your facebook cover photo or actual account photo is of your lowrider.


----------



## Tenn517 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lolz


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lowridingmike said:


> WHen your facebook cover photo or actual account photo is of your lowrider.


Or of you in your Lowrider  lol


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> WHen your facebook cover photo or actual account photo is of your lowrider.


:yes:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

When u have a switch as a key chain....


----------



## B!G KATO (Aug 8, 2012)

TRUE !!!


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

Wen u go grocery shopping at Walmart and u stop to check the prices on 13s .. wife hates it 

LoL ...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

MR.SKAMS said:


> When u have a switch as a key chain....


Or an old spoke made into a keychain from a wheel that fell apart due to riding year round.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

MR.SKAMS said:


> When u have a switch as a key chain....


that is cool.. i need one.. did u make it yourself.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

the other night i had a nightmare.. i was cruising and saw another low.. 
caught up to him and tried to hit the switch on him and my switches were
like spaghetti noodles.. couldnt hit the switch.. very scary..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

When certain songs you used to like you don't anymore and certain songs you didn't like you now love.... WHy???? Because its all abou tthe way the bassline sounds droppin in your ride!  SOng sucks but has good bass, gets played. Songs good but bass sucks, gets skipped!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> When certain songs you used to like you don't anymore and certain songs you didn't like you now love.... WHy???? Because its all abou tthe way the bassline sounds droppin in your ride!  SOng sucks but has good bass, gets played. Songs good but bass sucks, gets skipped!


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

.....you're cruising and people on the street do a fist pump acknowledging the ranfla!


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> the other night i had a nightmare.. i was cruising and saw another low..
> caught up to him and tried to hit the switch on him and my switches were
> like spaghetti noodles.. couldnt hit the switch.. very scary..


LMFAO!!!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

sdropnem said:


> .....you're cruising and people on the street do a fist pump acknowledging the ranfla!


this is cool for sure, riding with my bro in his lo lo getn mad props.. 

View attachment 617062


i see why you guys do what you do :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

When you got switches tattooed on your arm :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

~esjmami~ said:


> this is cool for sure, riding with my bro in his lo lo getn mad props..
> 
> View attachment 617062
> 
> ...


 NICE!!!


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> When certain songs you used to like you don't anymore and certain songs you didn't like you now love.... WHy???? Because its all abou tthe way the bassline sounds droppin in your ride!  SOng sucks but has good bass, gets played. Songs good but bass sucks, gets skipped!


I used to do this all the time.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> the other night i had a nightmare.. i was cruising and saw another low..
> caught up to him and tried to hit the switch on him and my switches were
> like spaghetti noodles.. couldnt hit the switch.. very scary..


This was a funny one. I'm still laughing. The thought of this is now seared upon my brain permanently.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

2lo4u said:


> LMFAO!!!





Caballo said:


> This was a funny one. I'm still laughing. The thought of this is now seared upon my brain permanently.


----------



## china rider (Oct 25, 2011)

When you are using deep cups as door stops, and hydraulic tanks as change jars.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

When you use an old dayton rim to wrap your water hose around


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

china rider said:


> When you are using deep cups as door stops, and hydraulic tanks as change jars.


Like da joker brothers in next friday except it was a pump full of dollars!


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

You know your a lowrider when you use illegal funds to build your lowrider


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

When you use a old knockoff as a ashtray.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

When you're paranoid about impressing another man because of the backlash you might receive.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

sdropnem said:


> you still have about 100 or 2 lowrider magazines fm the 80s & 90s that your old lady can't get you to depart from!


Yup we just moved the other day and my woman tried to trash em!!! Holdup BITCH


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

BRADFORD said:


> Yup we just moved the other day and my woman tried to trash em!!! Holdup BITCH


Lol


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

you know your a lowrider when you trade food stamps for car parts while your children go hungry uffin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

BRADFORD said:


> Yup we just moved the other day and my woman tried to trash em!!! Holdup BITCH


 :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

you know your a rida when your kid frost cd skips like a fuck....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

From the very first moment you see your first car with rims and whitewall's! 

YOU KNOW YOUR A LOWRIDER when your brakes go out and you scrape the bumper to slow down!

You know your a lowrider when you 3 wheel the shopping kart at the grocery store!





I knew I was a lowrider when I was on my way to the movies, (was gonna Valet park at universal) half way there 

My brakes started trippin and getting real soft.. but I went to the theme park any way which is perched on top of a series 

of hill's, I payed the valet to let me park my own car and for him to keep an eye on it while I ate and caught a movie,, 

afterwords I went and got my car from valet area and started my long decent out of the parking lot and down 

the winding hill's, when ever I needed help slowing down I was laying the ass and scraping titanium like an anchor 

or the parachute of a dragster. Me and my girl dipped all the way home safely,, that was a good night!


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

you're out cruising you run over a nail and front tire looks like its losing air. then you realize you can do a standing 3 wheel to install your spare. Almost too easy.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

You know your a lowrider when....
Trying to look cool front of a lowrider with ur arm by da window n looking straight at da car then you bout to reach your switches when realize you driving your daily drive.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

CEN said:


> You know your a lowrider when you use illegal funds to build your lowrider


:facepalm::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Does that mean Moonshiners, bank robbers, (identity) thieves, pimps and others build Lowriders :roflmao:


----------



## KITTKAR (Jan 6, 2013)

...when you get on THIS site on a Sunday, start going through some progress builds looking at all the pics and before you realize it, you've been sitting here for 5 hours.


----------



## chino_lokes_1981 (May 5, 2013)

You know your in a lowrider when.........
Everyone in the car has bald heads!

You know your in a lowrider when......
Hanging out every window is a tattooed forearm!

You know your in a lowrider when....
You can't hear what any one in the car is saying
Because the music is so loud!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

chino_lokes_1981 said:


> You know your in a lowrider when.........
> Everyone in the car has bald heads!
> 
> You know your in a lowrider when......
> ...


Qft


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

you know your a lowrider when your driving around and stop any important conversation with your wife to be like "oh dam thats a clean lo-lo!" and then she gets pissed cuz you cut her off!! haha happens all the time driving with me! she sick of it but i cant stop! haha


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

bluebyrd86 said:


> you know your a lowrider when your driving around and stop any important conversation with your wife to be like "oh dam thats a clean lo-lo!" and then she gets pissed cuz you cut her off!! haha happens all the time driving with me! she sick of it but i cant stop! haha


 :rofl:  truth!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

bluebyrd86 said:


> you know your a lowrider when your driving around and stop any important conversation with your wife to be like "oh dam thats a clean lo-lo!" and then she gets pissed cuz you cut her off!! haha happens all the time driving with me! she sick of it but i cant stop! haha


:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Jeff Foxworthy Topic-NON lowriders


----------



## jay1 (Jan 23, 2006)

You know your a lowrider when you park at the pump and don't need gas so no one parks next to you even if people are waiting


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

You know your a rider when you own movies just because of a scene or 2 with a lowlow. Set it off, baby boy, training day, fuckin high school high lol


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

you are a true lowrider if : you already have a project (s) and you see another car and you cant stop thinking of getting it.
IMPALA,FLEETLINE,TROKITA,CADDY. YOU WANT EM ALL...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

"You know your a lowrider when" you spend more time on here and your car is still a project....

True story....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

When all ur best friends are lowrider owners


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

KERRBSS said:


> "You know your a lowrider when" you spend more time on here and your car is still a project....
> 
> True story....


This one hit home...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

mexchicano said:


> This one hit home...


My feelings were hurt.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

When your girl left you cause you chose the car before her,and know you gonna meet plenty of chics when your car get finished.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

When you know the date of every car show event,five months in advance(like the Vegas show) before you know your girlfriends birthday.


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

When you go to a Lowrider shop and they know your first and last name like you went to Highschool with them.


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

When 90%of your wardrobe consists of car club shirts
(Including dress shirts ) and the other 10% are from the lowrider clothing site


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

blazer78 said:


> When 90%of your wardrobe consists of car club shirts
> (Including dress shirts ) and the other 10% are from the lowrider clothing site


Sounds like what's in my closet!:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

WHEN YOUR LOWRIDING AND ITS 2014


----------



## peterfreeman (Jan 8, 2014)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

When you have more toy cars than your kid!!!


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

that's me home






boy.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

EL ESE 67 said:


> WHEN YOUR LOWRIDING AND ITS 2014


Hahaha thas a good one.


----------



## Special Brew (Oct 11, 2009)

mexchicano said:


> that's me home
> View attachment 1022026
> boy.



NICE!!! My garage is decorated better than my house.


----------



## 6T4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Special Brew said:


> When you have more toy cars than your kid!!!


Haha I like how you got the pumps a decorations :thumbsup:


----------



## 6T4 (Oct 7, 2013)

mexchicano said:


> that's me home
> View attachment 1022026
> boy.


whered you get that sign with the LR face that says "impala parking"??


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

*When you have Custom made Jerseys with the year and make on 'em*  (football, baseball etc)


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

WHEN YOUR KIDS SAY DAD.. WHICH LOWRIDER WE TAKING TO PRACICE ...


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

When u have more money in your kids lowrider bike than u have in your beater ride for work.


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

6T4 said:


> whered you get that sign with the LR face that says "impala parking"??


ebay.


----------



## reddnis81 (Jul 2, 2011)

i was on my kids bike and braced myself


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

When you hit switches (or fake it in your daily) on que, to the mention of 'dros in songs.


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

....when you pass up sex to work in the garage.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

When you ride you low, low. More then being on here 24/7:facepalm:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

La Skzanoma said:


> When you hit switches (or fake it in your daily) on que, to the mention of 'dros in songs.


Lol true


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

when your bathroom has 90's and early 2000's lowrider mags


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You know your a lowrider when your out and the guy with the tubbed out 60s camero with a roll cage says "YOU RUNIED THAT" to your mostly OG looking impala with 13s and juice. SMH....


----------



## 6foefool (Aug 13, 2013)

When you bought your first car(64 2door) when you where fifteen. Now your 38 and your doin it up for third time, still with dros from the jump


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

La Skzanoma said:


> ....when you pass up sex to work in the garage.


----------



## EP95 (Feb 22, 2014)

When everybody around you wants to lift something up or make there cars look like dragsters and all you can do is picture their cars dropped to the ground on supremes.


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

When your expensive car(s) sits in the driveway and your low sleeps in the garage.


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yup my 2013 range rover sits outside but my impala and my monte sleep in the garage. Its under warranty lol


----------



## blazer78 (Jul 27, 2005)

With the alarm on and a camera


----------



## Reyes510 (Feb 16, 2010)

funny shit


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WHEN YOUR CAR DOES THIS FROM GETTING DRIVEN 5 HOURS ROUND TRIP THEN CRUISING IT AGAIN WHEN YOU GET HOME !!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

DAY BEFORE THE CAR STARTED SMOKING!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

IN L.A CROSSING IMPERIAL!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

NEXT DAY IN SANTA BARBARA TAKING HER FOR A CRUISE BEFORE SHE SMOKED UP LOL!!!!!!uffin: SMOKING LIKE ME!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> WHEN YOUR CAR DOES THIS FROM GETTING DRIVEN 5 HOURS ROUND TRIP THEN CRUISING IT AGAIN WHEN YOU GET HOME !!!!!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> NEXT DAY IN SANTA BARBARA TAKING HER FOR A CRUISE BEFORE SHE SMOKED UP LOL!!!!!!uffin: SMOKING LIKE ME!!!



Bad ass uffin:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

You know you're a lowrider when:
When your wife tell you to go to the corner store to get groceries so you end up taking your low low and drive few miles n next then you notice you forgot wat you suppose to be doing so end up calling her to start a conversation till she start saying "what taking so long for my grocery" just to remember what u suppose to be doing


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> You know you're a lowrider when:
> When your wife tell you to go to the corner store to get groceries so you end up taking your low low and drive few miles n next then you notice you forgot wat you suppose to be doing so end up calling her to start a conversation till she start saying "what taking so long for my grocery" just to remember what u suppose to be doing


Hahaa too true. "I'm gonna roll around the block real quick" for whatever reason, usually due to a new part, new cd, just cleaned the car.......and an hour later the phones ringing and you're nowhere close to home.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

You know your a lowrider when retirement fund is a closet full of plastic car show trophys.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Dirty69 said:


> When your expensive car(s) sits in the driveway and your low sleeps in the garage.


my low is my expensive car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> my low is my expensive car


now that's how you know


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> my low is my expensive car


Too many monies


----------



## Funkster1503 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hahaha On The Daily !


----------



## Funkster1503 (Jan 15, 2016)

JustCruisin said:


> Totino's Party Pizza's are cheap too. I was buying about $20 worth of groceries & $600 worth of car parts. At least I got my PRIORITIES in order.


Hahaha :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

yes my sequoia and my wife's 2015 corolla outside and my 2 lowriders in the garage


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

You know you're a lowrider:
When you lowrider weekend is over n you walk out your house to go to work on your Monday n end up getting ur lowrider keys instead ur regular car keys


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> dont forget 3 wheelin the shopping cart in every isle while at the Market?


Ha


----------



## 18wheels (Nov 27, 2016)

That's a hard core addict.....


----------

